# September 2016 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for anybody testing in September 2016.

Good luck

Sharry xx


----------



## AngelJ (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi. I will be testing Sep 3rd. I've only been waiting 2 days after 5 day transfer but still finding this hard! Some prodding yesterday a couple of times during the day...could mean absolutely nothing!


----------



## Emmalou78 (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm testing September 3rd been feeling so ill since egg collection


----------



## AngelJ (Jan 19, 2016)

Emmalou - whats been wrong? Did you react to the medicines? or something else......

I'm just unable to think about anything else at the moment!! definitely need the distraction of work and keeping busy in the evenings.....its a difficult time.


----------



## Joanneboo (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi everyone, 
I had egg retrieval on Monday and we have five eggs fertilised. They have told me tomorrow. Thursday we have to choose if we want two putting back in on day three or wait till day five but then they would only be prepared to put one back in ( clinic rules) 
How do I decide what to do? They have said roughly 30% chance( in total not per egg) of success for the day three eggs and 32-40% for the one on day five. 
I'm so confused.  I know it's a decision for me and my partner ultimately but Any advice would be welcome xx


----------



## AngelJ (Jan 19, 2016)

I think if you are under 40 (I am not) then it is sensible to have 1 day 5 put back because they have a better chance......they have already made it to day 5 so are more likely to implant.  You wouldn't want 2 put back at day 5 as there is an increased risk of twins.....with all the complications and risk that brings.......so the clinic are aiming at 1 baby.

personally I would go for day 5.  there is always the risk that none make it to day 5, but for the ones that do, you can pick out the strongest.....

you can always freeze any extras.....


----------



## TeenageKicks (Jun 23, 2014)

Just noticed this thread and breathed a sigh of relief to have somewhere to talk! 

After everything we ended up with three blastys  - 1 put back on Monday, 2 frozen. Really pleased with this.

Now we're stuck in the horrible wait. Test day cannot come soon enough.

So many questions as a first timer. To anyone who has been here before - 

Which tests would you recommend?

Did you experience any symptoms before test day?


----------



## Joanneboo (Aug 23, 2016)

Thank you angel j 
I am 40 which is why I'm even considering the 2. 
I understand the risk of twins but also they risks of having another baby possibly at age of 42 or 43 are quite high and varied too. 
They won't let me have two at day five. It's one at day five or 2 at day three. 
We are do undecided we have decided to wait to see how the eggs are doing tomorrow when they call us and try to decide then. 

There is just no right answer is there ? 😩 

Thank you for your help


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

I hope you are all keeping it together well.

I test on the 1st Sept. 
We ended up having IUI as I only produced 1 viable egg. 
Im so nervous for the result. Outwardly I have a 'it may or may not work' stance on it but inwardly I am looking for every sign under the sun. Any bit of sickness I feel, little twinge and cant stop looking at my nipples for any sign of colour change.

I'm also feeling pretty periody. Im swollen, boobs are starting to ache and having little cramps. Also signs of pregnancy... So cruel


----------



## Emmalou78 (Apr 17, 2016)

I was just in so much pain after the egg collection it was awful i could barely stand up  .finally feeling almost better. No symptoms so far, bar strong sense smell taste but im not thinking too much about it!! Only another week and 1 day to go!


----------



## Lovebaby05 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello lovely ladies in two weeks horrible wait, I am due to test on 3rd Sep, OTD is on 1st Sep. What are your symptoms, are you feeling cramps or bloated? Because I am not having any symptoms, it's worrying me, no changes in breast.  I am 7 day past 5th day transfer, I am 35 and only transferred one blastocyst .Many Thanks. Good luck to everyone who is on this thread.


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi all
Wishing you lots of luck ladies

I had my ET today , 1 5 day embryo. My otd is 10th sept.
Seems an awful long time as when i had iui it was 14 days from ovulation x


----------



## ld593 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm 1dp5dt and am so glad i have found this page! I am going crazy! So so want this to work!!! I had a 4BB blast put back in a frozen cycle on Friday 26th! 
Symptoms so far include:
- Irritable
- Fatigue/tired
- Smells are getting stronger
- Nausea
- Little niggling abdominal pains (nothing like AF but could be wind)
     

Laura - that is a long time! I had mine transferred yesterday and my OTD is 6th September!


----------



## Lovebaby05 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi Laura and Id593 welcome, my OTD is on 1st, I also transferred one,having no symptoms, and it worrying .


----------



## ld593 (Jul 26, 2012)

Lovebaby - don't worry, honestly! there is no way i'm having pregnancy symptoms yet. So all mine are due to progesterone! Just keeps me prepared for anything extra that comes along! Last time i had my BFP my biggest sign was one morning i walked into the bathroom and DH had sprayed LYNX all over himself. I couldn't help but throw up there and then!   i throw up again!


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi everyone. Hope you dont mind me joining in.  I'm testing on the 3rd sept. Im 6dp 5dfet.  Hope everyone is feeling  good .


----------



## Lovebaby05 (Aug 25, 2016)

Welcome boggins , so you are only a Day behind me, I wish you very good luck. I had transfer on 20th. I might do a test on Monday . My OTD is not until Thursday.Hope you having some symptoms as I am not having any .

Thanks Id593 , as you know we look at every change and little thing this two week wait, this is driving me crazy , that's why I am worried about symptoms , I think nausea is a good sign, as its 8 day past , there should be something , but you never know, i am being positive and trying to keep me busy,x


----------



## Sunniesoph (May 17, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I hope you don't mind me joining you. This is day 2 of my 2ww and I am already driving myself insane! I had a day 2 transfer so quite a long way behind most of you. This is my fourth time as we've had 3 failed attempts . Praying for a bfp this time. Hope you ladies are holding up alright. I really do think this is the worst part. I wish I could switch off my brain for 2 weeks! Wishing you all lots of luck and willing all of our precious little embies on.

Soph xx


----------



## kim2406 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello everyone, I just had my frozen transfer, 1 3BB 5 day embryo, praying it works this time. This is my third go (1st frozen, last 2 were fresh) so hoping its third time lucky for me! X


----------



## Emmalou78 (Apr 17, 2016)

I told myself I'd not over analyse everything in my 2ww, being rubbish at that ! I swing dramatically from thinking maybe it's worked to its definitely not worked! My sense of smell seems to have gone crazy but that's it. I'm desperate to test early. Test date is Saturday. I've a busy week ahead tho. Hope you are all feeling okay


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi everyone hope your all hanging in there. I'm 1dp 5dt ... Have two onboard and test date is 9th September.


----------



## Carly Roxanne (Aug 29, 2011)

Hiya everyone i hope this is the correct place to post. I was just wondering if anyone had, had a natural FET cycle and had some period pain even before the transfer and still had BFP? the day after transfer the pain has got more and more and really feels like my period is coming. This is out 3rd ET. We had to ICSI and this is out 1st FEM we were lucky to be able to do it naturally (however i dont no if my body would produce everything it needs?) we lost the both others


----------



## Sunniesoph (May 17, 2014)

I know exactly what you mean Emmalou78! It's way too soon for implantation and so any possible symptoms for me at the moment and yet i'm still like 'ooh, cramps - is that good cramping or bad cramping?!' Nightmare! My DH despairs of me I'm sure! x


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

Hello girls can I join the madness please?
Have just had FET of two donor embies, both 4aa and frozen at 48 hours. Travelling back from the Czech Republic today, feeling sick already - got to be the drugs!  

My OTD is "about 3 weeks or so, maybe 4" according to the consultant. But actually I think two weeks after a 2 day transfer should be accurate so am going for 12th Sept. 

Hate the 2ww - always the worst bit! Am a serial early tester so am going to try to steer clear and stay strong this time!

Love and babydust to all  

Amy xx


----------



## El90 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining in. 

I'm on my third dreaded 2ww! I am currently 4dp5dt and already going out of my mind. I can't believe how slow it's going!! Otd is 9th September.

Good luck everyone!!   xx


----------



## AngelJ (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi,

So much for two week wait - I lack the patience.....its so very difficult to wait and I crumbled at 7 days past 5 day transfer and fortunately got the palest of pale pink line (Saturday evening). This mornings line was darker.  I know I should have waited another week to testing day but as I've had a couple of chemical pregnancies I wanted to know.....this may still turn out to be a cp so I guess I am back to waiting now to see how it pans out this Saturday!!  waiting is hard!!.


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi Ladies . Hope you all ok and not going mad like me with this waiting lol..i'm 3dp5dt. My test daybis 10th sept but think i will end up testing a few days earlier x


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

AngelJ - fabulous news!!   

El90 - welcome to the thread


----------



## Sunniesoph (May 17, 2014)

Ooh! Congratulations AngelJ. That is very exciting!!! You must be over the moon! I can understand you still feeling nervous but I'm sure that line will keep getting darker and darker  

We're all so impatient aren't we! It's such a big deal though. I find it really difficult to switch off and think about anything else. I was adamant that I wouldn't over analyse everything this time. I know it's the progesterone. I've been here so many times before. 

I really wish you all the best. I know you girls know what it feels like. Nobody else can understand like you can. My test date is the 12th September so a fair old while to go yet. 

Lots of baby dust to everyone. I really hope this is our time.

Soph xx


----------



## Fahrenheit (Jul 6, 2016)

Hello girls,

May I join?  I had 5 day 2BB blast transferred this morning.  My OTD is 8th Sep and I am determined not to test early this time.  I did it last time and was all happy after getting BFP on 5dp5dt which turned out to be chemical with 38 beta result on my OTD. 

I am already enjoying being PUPO and part of me almost wants to go on like this forever


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

Congrats Angel.  sounds good to me. Fingers crossed for Sat too x

Welcome Farenheit . It is a nice feeling being PUPO thinking there is a lil embryo there and hopefully snuggling in nice and cosy 

Fingers crossed for all you ladies x x 
Anyone had any symptoms yet?


----------



## kim2406 (Oct 6, 2015)

Laurajo - I am symptom spotting like crazy! I am only 2dp5dt so know deep down that it is the Cyclogest but I am trying to have PMA about this go so trying to be happy about it! I have felt very icky and just generally weird today and I have a strange sensation in my left side, hoping it is the embryo bedding in. This is the first time I have had a FET and 5 day blast (it's always been a 3 day on my fresh cycles) so although it was only a 3BB I am optimistic it is working.

Plus, I have my lucky mittens tucked into my waistband! A friend gave them to me as they have been in her family for over 40 years and all the women have passed them down along the line when they have been having children and they have bought them luck so it can't hurt!


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi Kim. That's so sweet! What a lovely friend. I also had a 3bb 5 day embryo put back on sat. Clinic says it was a good one so hopefully we will both be ok 
I have had a few twinges today and back pain. Similar to AF but too soon for that. I hope it's a good sign or could just b the cyclgest. Hate the waiting!


----------



## kim2406 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi Laura, you're one day ahead of me, fingers crossed for both of us that we get positives! 

I've also got the most horrible taste in my mouth, really hoping it's not the cyclogest...


----------



## Sunniesoph (May 17, 2014)

Hi Fahrenheit and welcome to the 2ww! I'm 4 days into mine now but I had a 2 day transfer so really just a day ahead of you. I think I'm just behind you Laura and Kim so we're all pretty close. Hopefully we'll all be celebrating our successes at the same time. This is my fourth time but 1st immune cycle so I'm feeling optimistic although I swing up and down all the time! 

I'm a crazy symptom spotter (and I'm still only 6dpo) but I keep reminding myself that I've had all of this before so I know it is the drugs. I just can't stay away from Google!! I've had heartburn today which I think is from the utrogestan - anyone else had that?


----------



## TeenageKicks (Jun 23, 2014)

Only 5 days until I test and it seems to be getting harder every day!!! Lol. Such a relief to know I am not the only one driving myself to distraction symptom spotting. It's so hard to tell yourself it's just the medication, isn't it? And I keep thinking of 1001 things I could and should do if only I had the focus. Love to and fingers crossed for all <3 xx


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi all I'm now 3dp 5dt and had sickness and diahorrea Sunday.im worried that all the retching I did has affected my chance. Has anyone else had this? Probably caused by all the drugs my body has had to have these last weeks.

Anyone else feel like Af is coming? Apart from a few twinges I've not had anything else yet


----------



## Andi38 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi there, hope everyone is bearing up OK? 
I'm due to test Saturday but I was a bit naughty and tested this morning. I kind of wish I hadn't as I just read that hcg trigger shot could still be in my system and also that up to 40% of pregnancies could be chemical?! 
Shall I keep testing each day or wait until Saturday? 
I only managed 1 grade 2 embryo, despite being on very high drugs, so my chances are pretty miniscule. I don't dare hope. Xx


----------



## Sunniesoph (May 17, 2014)

Only 5 days teenagekicks...hold on in there! How are you feeling? Have you been tempted to test early?!

Rachel - I really don't think your sickness will have made any difference whatsoever but I can understand your worrying. We all want it so much that we're bound to worry. I hate this feeling of having no control! 

Ha ha, Andi, you're just like me! In the past I've tested and then wished I hadn't. I've never had a positive test but I've often thought I wouldn't believe it if it's an early test anyway...so then I think well why am I doing it?!!! But then I think just doing it on the one day would be too much for me. It's like torture but i like being able to keep a little bit of hope if it's negative that it might be positive tomorrow. From what you said I'm assuming yours was positive? Fingers crossed that line gets stronger and stronger 

Hope everyone else is doing okay. Sending lots of good luck and positivity to you all.


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks sunniesoph, your right we look into too much when it seems we have come such a far way x  only four days testing for you ...hang in there not long eek x


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi Rachel, yes I feel the same as you, like AF is coming, a few little twinges here and there but not as strong as AF pains/ Could be the embie, could be the cyclogest or could just all be in my head lol

Good luck for Saturday Andi, I think I would be the same and tempted to test early x

4 days left Teenage Kicks? How are you feeling?

I hope we all get the results we want x fingers crossed ladies


----------



## kittykatkins (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi girls... 
9dp2dt otd 5th Sept
Feeling perplexed as no symptoms!


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

Had my blood test today. A day early for this group maybe
The nurses are so good at my clinic. She saw straight away that I was beside myself. She spent some quality time with me explaining what happens next and that I will get a phone call at 4pm. So Im now in the 4 hour wait. 
I could honestly cry, zero control over this situation and that is possibly the hardest thing for me.


----------



## Single1 (Feb 17, 2016)

I hope you are ok Secrethair.  Did you not manage to get your hpt to put your mind at rest?


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

Just got the BFN. Quite upset but we will have our review in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

So sorry to hear that secrethair. Sending you ***hugs*** x


----------



## kim2406 (Oct 6, 2015)

So sorry to hear that Secrethair. Hopefully the review will look into what you can do differently for the next cycle.

Quick question for all you ladies on Cyclogest - does it make you feel spaced out and just generally icky?

I have always had Utrogestan for my fresh cycles but switched to Cyclogest ( I felt the Utrogestan were irritating my cervix and I can use the Cyclogest in the back door!) and I wondered what the side effects were? I've been having on and off feelings of being spaced out today with nausea and hot flushes, way to early for any symptoms so can only think it's this. Shall I call the clinic or is this normal?

xxx


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm using cyclogest. I don't feel like that  although im always feeling hot. I haven't has many other  symptoms of anything. A few little  twinges  every  now and  again  but other than that.  Nothing.  Only 3 days  to go


----------



## TeenageKicks (Jun 23, 2014)

*sunniesoph* I've been very tempted the past couple of days!!! It has been so hard not to give in to temptation but I've heard stories of that giving people false readings so am determined to keep going. Turning into more of a nervous wreck the closer it gets, lol!!!

*Laurajo33*3 more sleeps now!!! Feel very up and down. Sometimes I think I've had a few possible symptoms, other times I convince myself I've had none. So surreal. Trying hard to keep busy without doing too much.

Crossing fingers for everyone testing over the next few days and love and hugs to everyone for their recent news good or bad. Hang in there!! <3


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

Kim I was having lots of irritation from the Cyclogest. I was finding work hard to concetrate on and having vivid dreams so totally fatigued.
Maybe give your nurse a call and see if there is an alternative. However I think with these types of drugs the side effects are always there is one way or another.

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Sunniesoph (May 17, 2014)

Oh secrethair, I'm so sorry. I hope you are feeling okay. I know that is a ridiculous thing to say but you know what I mean. The thing I find hardest about this whole thing is that people can't really understand how it feels unless they've been there which is why I think these forums are so important. Sending you a big virtual hug xx


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

Oh secrethair I'm so sorry   I hope your review is helpful. Will you cycle again?


Nothing to report here. Crampy and exhausted. Both due to the utrogestan (most of which seems to end up in my knickers  ) Focusing on getting ready for new puppy (can't cope without a dog) and getting ready for DS going back to school next week. Trying to take my mind off things. Yeah, right!  

Love and babydust to everyone  

Amy xx


----------



## Sunniesoph (May 17, 2014)

Ooh, new puppy! What kind Amy? It sounds like he/she will provide the perfect distraction for you at the moment! I love dogs too


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi - I'm currently 8DP5DT - whilst i feel relaxed about the whole process (mainly down to cycling abroard) the 2WW is killing me. Love to poas but scared to do ...

I'm also on Cyclogest - but not having any side effects. 

my OTD is meant to be 7/9 - if i last. 

Secrethair - sorry to here,  take time out to concentrate on you both before finding strength to carry on
Sunniesoph - agree unless been through it people have no idea how we feel.

Hi to everyone else on 2WW.


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

Kim- I haven't been spaced out no but sore breasts.(tmi) and a few twinges x
How are you feeling today?

Teenage Kicks, Not long now. Are you tempted to test early? Wishing you lots of luck x

HopefulAmy- Exciting having a new puppy! What breed are you having?

ZPH- Good luck for test day, Must be hard the close you get to test day. my otd is 10th sept


----------



## Fahrenheit (Jul 6, 2016)

Secret hair - I am sorry to hear that  


Im now 2dp5dt, had severe headache with vomiting yesterday.  DP called the ambulance.  I didn't want to take any painkillers during the day when the headache was just "normal".  paramedics thought it is the side effect from all the drugs.

Im still bed ridden today but not vomiting anymore, still nauseous though  

I do wonder why the side effects started after the transfer as my drug regime did not change, I was using both Progynova and Utragestan before the transfer.  The only difference was a shot of buserilin just after the transfer.

Feeling a bit down at the moment.


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

Fahrenheit - sorry you're feeling so rubbish. Maybe the drugs have all built up and become too much for you combined with worrying over treatment? Glad you're not vomiting any more, hope you're up and about again soon  

Laurajo and sunniesoph we are getting a black lab. Our wonderful old boy who died last week was a lab/rott cross so we wanted a different breed but similar.


----------



## Sunniesoph (May 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear you are having such a hard time Fahrenheit - that sounds really rubbish you poor thing! Fingers crossed you start to feel better soon.

How is everyone else feeling? I feel pretty normal today to be honest apart from all the crazy in my head! I'm 6dp2dt today (so 8dpo -  I find that easier to compare with everyone else!) I had two transferred and I think I'm a bit in front of Fahrenheit and a bit behind Laura, Kim and Rachel and around the same as Amy?

I know you are further ahead zph and teenage kicks is almost there!! 

Where does everyone else fit in?


----------



## Sunniesoph (May 17, 2014)

Aah, I'm sorry to hear about your dog Amy. They really are part of the family aren't they. I'm sure your puppy will provide lots of cuddles to help you through! I love labs. We've got a chocolate one and she's crazy! x


----------



## Fahrenheit (Jul 6, 2016)

Sonniesoph - very impressed with your skill to keep track of everybody  

I am taking paracetamol now every 4 hours.  Didn't really want to but it does make me feel a bit better.  Don't want another yesterday.  


HopefulAmy - congratulations on having a new puppy.  I really want to have a dog but not at the moment.  DP and I have agreed to have one or 2 after a few years.  He works abroad during the week and hopefully that will change in the near future and we can have a doggy.


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Secret hair.  So sorry to hear your news.


----------



## Ben+Bex (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi Everybody,
Can I join, had 2 top grade blasts put back in 30th Aug so 4dp5dt, OTD is 10 Sep, Ive been resting for the last 4 days and its been hard so I'm back to work tomorrow on light duties, hopefully that will make the time pass a bit faster. Hope your all well.

Ben+Bex xx


----------



## Sunniesoph (May 17, 2014)

Welcome Ben+Bex - I hope the 2ww is a positive one for you!

Hope you are feeling better today Fahrenheit x


----------



## AngelJ (Jan 19, 2016)

sorry secret hair - big hugs.  I hope the review gives you a positive direction.


----------



## whiteswan1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi ,

I am in my 2ww, 10 dpt


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi all im 7dp5td and on day 5+6 i was having little twinges. Not as bad as AF pains and now today when i wipe i have brown on tissue. Sorry if tmi .Please can someone tell me if they had this and had a bfp? Feeling disheartend


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi 

I currently have twinges but no blood. Brown is old so could be implantation blood.

Good luck x


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

Thank you x hope its not the start of AF  
Good luck too x


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Potential implantation spotting? Certainly a reason for hope, rather than despair. Hope you get a BFP in a few days. x


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi whiteswan, you must be testing soon if you are 10dpt?


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

Thank you lifebegins. I hope so x
This is a rollercoaster of emotions


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

I had twinges and went on to have BFP. The blood could be implantation, so keep positive : ) good luck


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Brown blood is old blood so nothing to  worry about. I agree it could be impkantat ion twinges  that you are feeling


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

Thank you all. Filling me with hope x


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

HopefulAmy. Sorry to hear about your dog. Labs are my favourite dogs. Puppy will keep you busy i'm sure x

Welcome Ben+Bex x

Hope your feeling better Farenheit

Hope the rest of your ladies are ok

Afm i have started bleeding today. When i wipe..bright red but also had a faint positive on a test. I dont know why i tested early. Just hoping its not af and something else.
My Dh told me not to test again til otd


----------



## Ladyls (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi ladies I am new to this forum so I hope I'm using it correctly and posting in the right place. 
I am 5 days into the 2ww and am struggling already. I'm not due to test until 13th sept and it feels ages away.
How is everyone else coping? Would love to get to know some of you and support each other through this tough waiting game! X


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

laurajo - when is your otd? A line is a line in my book hopefully the bleeding will clear up quickly. Have you asked your clinic for advice?

ladyls - welcome to the thread   It's so hard isn't it? I feel like I'm in total limbo not knowing if it's worked or not.


afm - totally overdid it today   spent the morning doing errands then tidying and cleaning trying to puppy proof the house (pup arriving next saturday) then as I sat down with lunch about 2ish I realised how exhausted I was and awful cramps kicked in, I managed to rest on the sofa for a few hours (told my 5 yr old I had tummy ache) but am still feeling tender and crampy now. Worried I've done myself a mischief.


----------



## Amelia81 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello everyone ! 

I'm officially joining you all in the 2WW! Had FET this morning. A lovely 5 day hatching blast, embryologist said it was exactly how they wanted it to be so I'm feeling quite positive at the moment  

My clinic didn't really give me guidelines about what can and can't do, actually the advice sheet pretty much said nothing you can do now. Only problem is I spent the rest of the day carpet and sofa shopping, then this evening sorting stuff for trip to Edinburgh tomorrow. Just trying to be normal and now I've read my Zita West book which said to rest, no lifting (I lifted a pack of 8 bottles of water from supermarket and into my home). I was also bent on the floor trying to reach something at the back of a low cupboard. I really hope I haven't over done it!! Now I've been on google which hasn't helped. Really hope it's still ok to go away for a few days!!  

Anyway good luck to you all! Can't wait to hear about all the   Xxx


----------



## Emmalou78 (Apr 17, 2016)

So I tested this am got a bfn 😢kinda expected it as had some bleeding for the last 2 days. I'm kinda not thinking about it at mo trying to keep distracted.. I've paid for 2 attempts but right now I'm just not sure I want to do it again. I was so ill and in so much pain after egg collection. Time is not really on my side tho.


----------



## Ladyls (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks HopefulAmy. I find I can't seem to think about anything else!
I hope you resting up helps calm your symptoms down and you feel better in the morning.
Has anyone had tightening feeling around their abdomen in the 2ww? I feel strange and like I've done hundreds of sit ups but I haven't. Really uncomfortable and can't help but overanalyse every symptom. 
Hi Amelia81! Pleased to hear you're feeling positive. I think you'll be fine still going away just try not to lift anything else heavy and take it fairly easy. My clinic has advised light exercise only and no heavy housework. Hope that helps.
Emmalou78 - I'm so sorry to hear of your bfn 😢 Was today your otd? 
Is anyone on here at care Northampton by any chance? X


----------



## Amelia81 (Mar 2, 2014)

Emmalou im so sorry to hear it's a BFN  make sure you take some time to look after yourself and don't make any big decisions yet. There is no immediate rush. 

Ladyls thanks for the advice. Here is what the clinic advise me. https://www.manchesterfertility.com/blog/item/advice-after-embryo-transfer-positions-resting-and-more/

I wish clinics could all give out the same advice then there would be much less confusion!!

/links


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

Emmalou i'm so sorry about your bfn. I understand how you feel about doing it all again. Especially if you was so ill with it. Take your time to think it through and do what you feel is best x sending you hugs x 

Hopefulamy my otd is 10th sept. Im hoping the bleeding doesnt get heavier and my little embie is still there next week x But in my head im preparing for the worst x
Hope you are feeling better today and taking it easy x

Amelia congrats for being pupo in your 2ww. Sounds like you got a good embie there 
My clinic said just be normal.but no heavy lifting..i also went away for a few days to cornwall. Was lovely and relaxing..hope you have a great time in Edinburgh

Ladls i didnt have that feeling but i hope its a good sign x


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Ladylsh I have woke this am with similar feeling tightening around my abdomin, have been having twinges since having ET.


----------



## Sunniesoph (May 17, 2014)

Oh Emmalou, I'm so sorry to hear that. Thinking of you my lovely. It really is so unfair.

Laura, I can understand you being worried - I'd be feeling exactly the same but you hear of lots of people who have bleeding with no problems. I really hope it all works out well for you. Got my fingers tightly crossed.

Ladylsh, I've had that exact feeling - usually about a week after egg collection. Once it was so bad I rang the clinic and they said it sounded like mild OHSS and could be a good sign because if an embryo implants and releases hcg it stimulates ovaries. Unfortunately it wasn't the case for me but hopefully it will be for you! How you describe it with the sit ups is spot on! They just advised plenty of rest and fluids. I'd contact your clinic if you are at all concerned just to be on the safe side.

How's everyone doing? I'm trying so hard to keep positive and drive the negative thoughts out of my mind but it's so hard. Especially when I've been here so many times before. The last couple of days I've been really teary. 

Wishing those of you testing over the next couple of days lots of luck x


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

Sunshinesoph i hope you can relax this weekend hun when is ur otd? I really do wish u the best of luck x

Bleeding heavier today. So did anothet test just to torture myself and its darker today! 
Wtf lol
I dont have anymore here now so will wait until the 10th x


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

Laurajo I've heard bleeding in early pregnancy isn't that unusual, try to not panic  

Emmalou so sorry  

Trying to take it easy and failing! Sure enough starting to feel rubbish now. Not helped by DH who just commented that he's sick of seeing bits of progesterone in the toilet and will be glad when I don't have to use them anymore, I replied that I'm pretty sick of shoving them up three times and day, taking oestrogen twice a day and feeling constantly rubbish. He laughed at me (dangerous in itself at the moment  ) and said 'well stop taking them then, you chose to'      This coming from the man who is hoping both embies take so we have twins (I'd prefer 1 seeing as it's me who gets to be pregnant and me who does most of the childcare). Utterly beyond belief. He is often an idiot during the 2ww, we are male factor and I think it's his weird way of dealing with seeing me suffer.


----------



## TeenageKicks (Jun 23, 2014)

OTD today. BFN when tested this morning. Still trying to process it all. Words continue to fail me now, which is unlike me! Very emotional tonight. Hoping I'll feel better once I've spoken to the clinic tomorrow.


----------



## Ladyls (Sep 11, 2013)

Amelia81- thanks for the link. It's interesting to see what other clinics are advising.

Laurajo33- I hope the bleeding subsides and the BFP continues. Fingers are crossed for you.

Zoh - it's good to hear I'm not the only one getting these symptoms. Have yours eased throughout the day or still there? When are you due to test?

Sunniesoph - I hope what your clinic said is the reason for these symptoms. Fingers crossed. Thanks for your advice. Sorry to hear you've been so teary. It really is hardest thing to go through isn't it?  When's your OTD?

HopefulAmy - i think you're right it probably is your DH way of coping but must be tough for you. I do feel that they don't understand how hard it for us to put our bodies through this especially when it's over and over again. 

Teenagekicks - I'm so sorry to hear your news. It is utterly devastating when you get a negative, I've been there so I really feel for you. I hope the clinic can be of some help and comfort tomorrow for you. They might ask you to test again tomorrow to make sure as that's what I had to do last time. X


----------



## Fahrenheit (Jul 6, 2016)

Good evening everyone,

Sorry for not posting for a few days.  My headache is gone was bed ridden for 3 days.  I am 5dp5dt today.  I am over analysing and then ignoring my symptoms.  I do realise that it is likely to be from drugs but fail to completely ignore them either.  

I have had twinges and lower back ache.  I have felt nauseous every now and then.  I also have what the girls above described as abdomen tightening and a lot of bloating.  My boobs are somewhat tender but not too bad.

None of the symtoms I have are very strong though.  

Last time I tested 5dp5dt and got BFP but this time (I have 6 FRER in stock at home),  I haven't even seriously considered doing it.  I honesty like the fact that I can still be pregnant.  I do not want to blow it.  Im almost on the other end; I do not want my OTD.  Im happy in my PUPO bubble  

TeenageKicks - I am sorry to hear your news


----------



## Rosie11 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello ladies, 

Mind if I join? Just had ET today, 1 x 5-day blast, we had ICSI and assisted hatching. It all felt quite surreal, as does officially being PUPO - a first for me.

HopefulAmy - pleased to hear I'm not the only one whose DH goes weird. Mine couldn't cope with being in the room for the procedure, snapped at me post egg collection and just now, post transfer, for showing him success rates! He was also hung-ho for twins. It's going to be a long 2 weeks...

Fahrenheit - sounds like a nightmare headache to leave you bed-ridden, but an enforced rest is probably a good thing. I think your symptoms sound promising. Early days for me, but I'm already nervous about my OTD busting the bubble. 

TeenageKicks - am sorry about your news. It's so hard to keep being resilient, but you're right, once you speak to the clinic in the morning at least you'll have some perspective xx


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

sunniesoph - not surprised you're teary love, it's an emotional rollercoaster then when you take the drugs into account too... How are you feeling this evening?

Fahrenheit - that sounds awful you poor thing! You are being very strgon not testing if you've tested early before. I am a habitual early tester, last cycle I tested every day from 2dp2dt   this cycle I've managed to only test once (Friday so 4dp2dt) but have stayed strong over the weekend. I have only got one FRER left and think I'm going to end up using it tomorrow (7dp2dt and exactly 1 week before OTD) 

Teenagekicks - so sorry   nothing I say will help, but know that we understand x

Rosie - welcome! And congrats on being PUPO - sending you sticky vibes   My DH is deeply weird in many ways and completely wonderful in so many others   He spent most of the last 2ww drinking so this is an improvement. Our dog just died too which is making it all a lot harder as he's been a real comfort through all our 12 years of ttc  

afm - DH repented about 10 minutes later by escorting me to the louge and sitting me down then running to the shop and buying me a magnum, told me not to overdo it and that he would look after me for the rest of the day. Other than that just trying to keep my mind busy in limboland   This is our last shot, if this cycle doesn't work its gin and jewellery for me, and moving on. So our lives are going to take one of two very different permanent directions in a week, very hard to not go totally doolally!

Love to all,
Amy xx


----------



## Fahrenheit (Jul 6, 2016)

HopefulAmy - 2dp2dt You made me laugh...   You've taken testing to a whole new level  

I think my headache must have been triggered by a shot of buserilin after the transfer as otherwise nothing had changed and I am fine now.  Anyways...who knows I am happy Im not having them.

Rosie...welcome here in the 2WW.  Congratulations!  Glad your transfer went OK.

I am quite lucky with my DP.  He gets really broody in the 2WW and is such a mummy.  We have male factor and he always emphasised how grateful he is for what I am going through.  Having said that,  I did not want him to be present in either of the procedures EC or ET.  Consultation only.  He is working abroad during the week, so he is never here anyways.


----------



## kim2406 (Oct 6, 2015)

OTD for me tomorrow, very, very nervous! 

I've never got this far before, AF always showed up early so was bleeding before the blood test and knew what the results were going to be. I'm currently 3 days late for AF so fingers crossed it's a good sign and not just the progesterone stopping it! I did a HPT on Saturday at 6dp5dt but it was negative so finding it hard to be positive at the mo even though I know it was too early to test...

Thinking about testing in the morning before I leave for the clinic but not sure I want to burst my PUPO bubble! What would you ladies do?


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Good luck Kim!


----------



## Fahrenheit (Jul 6, 2016)

Kim - Good luck for tomorrow!  I know exactly how you feel.  Mine is on THU and I really do not want to do it.  i haven't tested yet and will not test till Thu.

I really hope it will be positive.  

My clinic has asked me to do HTP first and if its positive they will book me in for beta. 

Otherwise - not much has changed here.  Boobs somewhat tender, backache, dizziness, heartburn, bloating watery nose and eyes like hayfever. All of which can be associated with the drugs.


----------



## Sunniesoph (May 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear your news teenagekicks. I hope you are doing okay and have lots of support at home. Sending you lots of love.

I'm feeling a bit better thanks everyone. Not really enjoying being on this rollercoaster at the moment but at the same time I don't want it to get to test day! My OTD is Monday so still got quite a way to go yet. Am very tempted to test early but I don't think it would help the positive mental attitude I'm trying (and failing!) to go for!

Good luck Kim. I hope you will have some good news to report later  

Thinking of you all x


----------



## Ben+Bex (Jul 31, 2016)

Well slowly getting to OTD which is Saturday. I've had no real issues. Had a few twinges and sore boobs but no bleeding. Feel tempted to test early but will wait till the Friday.  
Hope everybody is OK,  this is our 1st treatment so 1st time going through this process so everything has been a learning curve.

Ben+Bex xx


----------



## ld593 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you all for yoir support, OTD today and its a BFN for us. Shocked does not even come close to how i am feeling right now. That's it for us for now. Moving on as a happy family of 3! 😐


----------



## Fahrenheit (Jul 6, 2016)

Id - Im so sorry to hear that.  Im sending all my hugs      

xxx


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

Ben+bex our otd is same day..how r u feeling?

Id - i'm so sorry your is a bfn. Sending you hugs x  

Kim - Good Luck on your test. Thinking of you x

Farenheit - ur really good not testing early. A few of us testing this week. Nerve wracking

Teenage kicks im really sorry about your bfn..i hope you are doing ok x x x  

I hope the rest of you ladies are doing ok on this rollercoaster x


----------



## Ben+Bex (Jul 31, 2016)

Laurajo33. Feeling OK but we might test on Friday. Like I said haven't really had many symptoms,  but still feeling really positive. How's things your end?


----------



## kim2406 (Oct 6, 2015)

Blood test done, now to wait for the results, not feeling confident at all 😩

Thanks everyone for your well wishes. I'll report back later!


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

I called the clinic yesterday and she said spotting is normal and to call if it gets heavier..she said i can test friday of i want to and if i am they may need to increase my pessaries. But who knows what friday will bring. Feeling nervous now x


----------



## Vixster (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi,
I am on day 10 after a 3 day transplant. I had two put in, both grade A and 1 with 8 cells and one with 7. I am due my blood test tomorrow but have been naughty and been doing HPT's! This morning I got my first BFP which I am over the moon about but also this morning I started spotting. Sorry if to much info but it is not just when I wipe but a little in my knickers as well. Only brown at the mo but sooooo worried. Has anyone else experienced this? Am I about the come on or will I be ok? Any advise would be greatly appreciated, this is our first attempt at IVF. 
Vickie


----------



## Fahrenheit (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi Vixter and congratulations!!!  

Its good you have clinic appointment tomorrow.  There are loads of reports about spotting and it can be completely innocent as well as indicate that something is wrong.  

The best thing is to talk to your clinic and try and stay positive as it really isn't uncommon at all to spot in early pregnancy.  I think at this stage spotting just doesn't say anything at all neither good nor bad.  

Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Vixster (Sep 4, 2016)

Ahhh thank you so much Fahrenheit, I am trying to stay positive but as I am sure you all know it is such a worrying 2 weeks and was hoping if I did get a BFP I would be over the moon. I am just so worried now but you are right, I have clinic tomorrow so will wait and see what they say. Thanks again huni, this wait really is a roller coaster!!!!! Xxxxx.


----------



## Fahrenheit (Jul 6, 2016)

One of the reasons I do not test early is because BFP on its own doesn't really guarantee anything.  I did test early last time without realising how frequent chemical pregnancies are.  I was all jolly and all and was almost like "why do I have to go and do the blood test?" ,  I am pregnant!  And then the beta of 38 hit me quite hard.

This time I know if I tested positive it would only make my waiting for beta so much harder  I would test several times a day looking for a darker and darker line and if it isn't I would go mad.  Decided that I do not want to drive myself to the emotional bottom with this.  

It all depends how you can deal with this kind of stress.  I don't think I am very good at it   

xxx


----------



## Ladyls (Sep 11, 2013)

Kim- good luck with your test today. Fingers crossed its +.
Fahrenheit- I know what you mean about symptoms that could all be down to the drugs! It's utter torture! Could mean BFP or its just the drugs playing tricks on us. Let's hope they're pregnancy signs especially as you're so close to your OTD now. Sounds like a good plan waiting until test day. I'm going to try doing the same thing. Boy it's hard though!
Sunniesoph - I feel exactly the same as you. My OTD is Tuesday next week. Feels ages away! I can't believe I'm only half way through! I want to test early but the clinic have strongly advised against it so I'm going to try holding off until then.
Ben+Bex- pleased to hear you've not had any issues. kerling everything crossed for you.
Id593- I'm so sorry to hear it was a BFN. I hope you're ok. 
Laurajo33- glad to hear you're still feeling positive! I wish I could be as strong as you seem to be.
Vixter- congrats! That's great news. I've heard brown spotting is a good sign but I agree definitely talk it through with your clinic as they'll be able to advise you best. Best of luck!

I'm really starting to struggle now. 1 week in and feel desperate to find out. I wish there was a way of knowing for certain sooner! Can't stop thinking about it even when I keep myself busy! 

You're all doing amazing! Praying for good news for you all! X


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Good evening ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining. I'm 2dp5dt with our last embryo   can anyone recommend most reliable early pregnancy test? Me and DH have agreed to test early at 7dp5dt which will be Sunday, can anyone recommend the best test to buy? I used superdrug early response before, I think that picked up 10iu/ml of HCG but they have quite confusing evap lines, although I would use that one again if there's not a better one.
Hope everyone's doing OK in the dreaded 2ww!!! 

Sending loads of baby dust


----------



## Ladyls (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome Nelli! I've heard the most reliable pregnancy test for testing early is first response. They're meant to be able to work up to 6 days early but are most accurate nearer test day. Best of luck on Sunday. When is your OTD? X


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

Ladyls- My mother says im doing too well but i think im just in limbo..its so hard these 2ww. I will knw friday tho..I will be a wreck then im sure x
I hope the last week goes quick for u x

Vixster- I'm having red spotting..did a test 8+9 days post transfer and got a bfp but it is worrying when you get spotting. My clinic advised me to wait untl otd friday and that spotting is quite common. Good luck for your beta test x

Nelli- I have been told b a few people frist response is the best..lots of luck on ur test day x


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Morning Ladies,
Taking a seat in the roller coaster again. OTD will be 21/22nd ish for me, as I'm doing home AI and my first lot of swimmers are on board this morning. 

I see that there are ladies with their OTDs today, so really good luck wishes for you and I'm hoping to see some BFP news for you later  

Last month I had all sorts of symptoms that I never usually have, so got all excited, but no spotting and not even the faintest of lines on a hpt. I keep telling myself that I will wait until a sensible day to test, but we will see! Good luck ladies!


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

Just jumping on board too.
Last ever attempt for us, we were delighted to have a baby in 2013 on the 6th IVF; have had 4 IVFs since and 3 MCs so I just have to bow out after this one. 
2 blasts transferred on Saturday 3rd Sept in Prague, so 4 days into TWW.
Few tweaks/ twinges yesterday and uterus felt hard, I am really tired and look like death today.... so all possibly down to the meds.
Finding today tough   as I am working from home so way too much time to think!! 

Baby dust to you all.


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi all. 
Just wondered if I could jump on too. I had a 5 day blast transfer on Monday with  OTD being 17th sept. Not sure if I will be able to wait til then.
I have ordered 2 super drug tests which should come 3_5 days so hoping if I wait til then I will be near test date anyway.
Had some funny mild cramps and tired with a funny feeling in my throat but will see soon whether things are happening.


----------



## kim2406 (Oct 6, 2015)

Well it was a BFN for me yesterday. To say I am devastated would be an understatement. Thinking of going au naturel and trying home insemination using donor sperm from cryos, I wonder whether I might have a bit more luck with no interference. Who knows??!!!! 

How long after stopping the progesterone should my AF start? 

Good luck to all you ladies still in the 2ww.

Laurajo - how are you doing? 

X


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Sorry to hear your news Kim


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

So sorry to hear that Kim. Sending you hugs  

I'm ok. Feeling abit nervous now about friday x


----------



## Amelia81 (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the recent BFNs   I hope you all take some time to look after yourselves. Sending   

I hope we get some more BFPs. I still have a week to go, I'm 4dp5dt. I'm actually doing ok, I can see why people feel tempted to test early but I know it would make the wait to OTD worse regardless of the results. I am symptom spotting though!

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Ladyls (Sep 11, 2013)

Kim- I'm so so sorry to hear your result. Sounds like a good plan to try. I truly hope it helps get you your BFP.

This symptom spotting is torture isn't it? Impossible not to concentrate on every twinge or ache! I had a busy day today which I've found has really helped as its when I'm sat doing nothing my mind starts racing!

To those that are early on in your 2ww I hope time goes quickly for you and that you're coping ok so far. 

Best of luck to those testing in the next few days. I'll be thinking of you. X


----------



## Fahrenheit (Jul 6, 2016)

Dear Kim,  I am so so sorry to hear about your BFN    

I think it is pretty individual when AF starts after stopping meds.  I had BFP last time but my beta was 38 so they did not let me go off the meds for another week and a half.  My AF came before I stopped meds, so they let me stop them when AF came, so it was week and a half for me. 

Lifebegins  - welcome here.  This is our second time and I definitely feel different how I felt last time.  I now some people say they always have got the same symptoms when pregnant but I think there are equally many people who have different feelings every cycle pregnant or not.

tiredmum - fingers crossed for you.


AFM - My OTD is tomorrow.  I have my headache again   Very tired and a feeling like a have got a cold/hayfever.  I will keep you posted. Very tired today  xxx


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

Hugs Kim, so sad for you. Its really so crap and unfair xx 

Tiredmum3 I am just 2 days ahead of you. How are you feeling? I had a good few twinges yesterday felt like there was lots going on in there but not feeling a lot today 
My clinic said OTD is 14 days which is Saturday, same day as you but I have bloods booked for next Wednesday.


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry I have nog done any personals I have had a tough week... We had to put our American bulldog to sleep after he had a seizure I've been in bits. I miss him so much as  I had him for 10 years 😥

Kim , Emma Lou and teenage kicks: so sorry to hear your news. I'm thinking of you all. Keep positive it will happen and you will all get your wish x

Newbies: welcome to the 2ww hope your all hanging on in there.

AFM it's otd on Friday and not really thought much about it with everything going on but hoping for a BFP third time lucky x


----------



## Fahrenheit (Jul 6, 2016)

Good morning,  

It is a BFP   for us!
Extremely chuffed and the line is very dark.  Trying to contact the clinic now to arrange beta app.

Fingers crossed for everybody else testing today and in the next few days.

Unfortunately, there is not an easy way of uploading pictures here.

xxx


----------



## Amelia81 (Mar 2, 2014)

Yaaay congratulations Farenheit !!  Wishing you a healthy pregnancy   xx


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

Fahrenheit thats great news..congrats!    

Rachel im so sorry to hear about your dog..pets are family.
Lots of luck fot tomorrow x


----------



## Amelia81 (Mar 2, 2014)

I have a quick question about dpo...

I got a smiley face on OPK Sunday 29th Aug, my FET was six days later on sat 3rd as it was a 5 day blast. Does this make Saturday day 6? Which makes today 11dpo? Even though we would say I'm 5dp5dt (making it 10 days)

Confused!!


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Fahrenheit - massive congratulations!   How many days past transfer was your OTD? 

Rachel - I'm so so sorry to hear your news of your doggie I can't imagine how you feel     
Thinking of you. Best of luck for OTD Friday.

Amelia - you are a day ahead of me, I tested really early last time so using all my will power not to this time! Yes those dates sound right to me.

Kim - I'm so so sorry to hear of your bfn   look after yourself and treat yourself to some wine X

Ladyls - thanks for info on frer. How many days past transfer are you?

Laurajo - thanks for test info, have you tested already? 

Tiredmum3 - I had my ET on Sunday so 4dp5dt today but my OTD is same as yours 17th Sept... Is m clinic being a bit cautious with OTD??

Hey to anyone I've missed and keeping fingers (and legs) tightly crossed! 
I'm going to test on Sunday which will be 7dp5dt before I go back to work so I have an idea. I'm debating buying superdrug early testers or frer? Also is my clinic being a bit over cautious with OTD which is 17th Sept which will be 13dp5dt??


----------



## Fahrenheit (Jul 6, 2016)

Amelia - Im not an expert but I think that a day of transfer is more exact measurement than the day of ovulation since it is quite often +/- 1 or even 2 days.  
I think that you can say you are 11dpo but it can equally be a day or two less.  I think OPK are reasonably good but I don't think they are definite in their answer.

Nelli - I am 9dp5dt.  which makes it 14days.  I am still trying to get it touch with my clinic.  Their admin is not very good.  i don't want to use their emergency number to arrange the blood test.

xxx


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

Kim - so sorry to hear about your bfn   life is so unfair sometimes. On my last failed cycle it took about 5 days from stopping progesterone to AF arriving.

Rachel - you poor love I'm so sorry   we had our 12 year old rott/lab cross put to sleep a fortnight ago and it still hurts so much. They are a treasured part of the family. Sending lots of love xx

Fahrenheit - woohoo!!!! massive congratulations!   

afm - tested early today at 10dp2dt and it was bfn.   Could this become a bfp? Am I really too early? I used a FRER so would have thought it would be accurate. This is our last ever go at completing our family. Am feeling so upset and disheartened   We had two 4aa double donor embies put back and were given an 80% chance of success so I was really optomistic but all that positivity has just drained out of me  
Clinic was very sketchy about OTD, told me to wait 2 weeks if I did a blood test or 3 weeks  if I did a hpt. If negative then retest at 4 weeks before stopping meds. Yeah, right. I don't have easy access to blood tests here in the middle of nowhere and I can't pop back to my clinic as it's in the Czech republic so pee sticks are my only option really. We haven't told anyone about our treatment so I have no one to talk to, feeling quite low and lonely


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

Aww HopefulAmy sorry you seen a negative this morning, its a real kick in the guts, I am really rooting for you as its last chance salon here too. After a 2 day transfer it could be still too early. Would you try again tomorrow? Or book in for bloods?

Rachel, so sorry to read about your poor doggy, that's very sad.  

Fahrenheit congratulations. You must be delighted.     

Kim sorry to read of your outcome, anything from 3-5 days for me before AF returned. Sorry you are going through this  

Nelli I had transfer on Saturday 3rd and my clinic said OTD is 14 days, but that is playing it really safe. I have bloods booked for Wednesday 14th so 11 days after 5dt


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

bedazzled, I can't book in for bloods. My clinic is in the Czech republic and we live in the middle of nowhere. My GP is unhelpful, last cycle I was told I'd end up with a period or a baby eventually and bloods were not necessary. I don't know when to try testing again. Just sat crying and trying to concentrate on work tbh.


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

HopefulAmy, please don't give up yet.    Do you feel it is all over? My clinic is in Prague but I am in Ireland so my GP will do bloods. Your Dr sounds like a nasty person. You could POAS again in the morning with first urine using a first response and that would be more accurate but it is still early.   You are not out of the race yet so try to hang in there, even though it is so frickin hard. I am only 5 dpt and finding it tough so you are doing so well hanging in there this long.


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks bedazzled. Yeah my GP is a cow. There's one nice GP in the practice but of course an appointment with her is near impossible as she's usually booked up. I've contacted a clinic a couple of hours away to see if they will do me a beta next Friday (18dp2dt so will be a conclusive answer). Last cycle when I rang them they told me there was a 6 week wait for pregnancy tests  

If you're 5dp5dt we're only a couple of days apart really   have you got any plans this weekend to take your mind off it all? We are getting a puppy on saturday! It's so tough isn't it, I've always found the 2ww to be the hardest part of fertility treatment.


----------



## Ladyls (Sep 11, 2013)

Congratulations Farenheit! That's amazing news!

Rachel - sorry to hear about your dog. I hope you get your BFP tomorrow.

Nelli - my OTD is 13/09. Time is going too slowly! My clinic are making me wait 15 days after a 3dt so it sounds like they've told you the same wait as me as your embryo was 2 days further along than mine when it was put back.

HopefulAmy - I'm sorry to hear of your BFN but I think it is still early days. My clinic insist on waiting until test day as they believe anything before is not accurate. I hope your result changes real soon for you. I have everything crossed for you. I def agree that 2ww is the hardest part! I can't believe how insensitive and unhelpful your gp surgery is!

Are you getting your bloods done by your clinics girls or somewhere else as my clinic don't offer bloods for this only a pregnancy test! 

I had a horrible taste in my mouth this morn and period type pains yest afternoon so trying not to get my hopes up as I know it could be the drugs! 😩 X


----------



## sgfkl (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi,

May I join this group?

I had ET today with 2d3 embryos one at 4 cell stage and the other at 10 cell both between grade 1 and 2.

Xx


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Amy - I'm so sorry you got a bfn this morning and what an absolute horror your GP practice sounds, we have the same situation at our GP with only 1 nice dr who is near on impossible to see as she's so busy! Good idea to book beta bloods, but so nerve wracking waiting so long. I honestly think you could still be fine as it's very early for 2dt. I have promised myself not to test until 7dp5dt as on my last ET it was only by this point that a (still very faint) line started to appear. If you can hold off either wait to test again first thing Sat morning or if you really can't wait test first thing tomorrow with the frer or superdrug own brand early test stick. Hope you are ok and lovely news on your puppy who will keep you busy and cheer you up  

SGFKL - hey and welcome

Ladyls - it seems a bit over cautious doesn't it? And my clinic don't do beta bloods either we have to just call them with own hpt

Bedazzled - are your bloods booked with GP or with you clinic? I wish ours did bloods. Will you poas before or hold out til then? 

Fahrenheit - hope you get through to the clinic, will the clinic book you in for bloods now you've had a positive?


----------



## Fahrenheit (Jul 6, 2016)

HopefulAmy - Don't give up hope just yet.  I think there is a chance it might be early.  I have my fingers crossed.

sgfkl - Welcome to the 2WW.  

Nelli - My clinic has recently changed how they do things.  They used to book ppl in to do beta on OTD but now they give a home HTP stick and if it is positive they book in for beta test.

I did manage to get an appointment after trying what seemed like 100 times.  It is tomorrow at 8am.  I still cant fully enjoy this before i know my beta result.

xxx


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

Fahrenheit, I am similar in that I need to see the factual blood results before I can relax....and then there is the doubling of bloods and so it begins again!! Good luck with bloods hope you get results back asap   
I wish I was just a regular knocked up lady who doesn't even realise she is pregnant until her period is a month late, how heavenly would that be!!

nelli yes GPs nurse will do them, in for 9am next Wednesday which seems like a lifetime away TBH. I have my last HCG shot tonight so no point in testing early as it would be positive. 

I think I need to keep busy I have been working from home since yesterday and I am stressing about it all, need to plan some distractions for the next few days... weekends are the worst


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Congrats Fahrenheit and good luck for decent numbers tomorrow! Hopeful Amy lots of ladies don't get a bfp til day 14 or later, so it's really not over unless AF arrives. x


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi all 
I have just wrote a long message and lost it. Damn
Regarding dates, i heard some clinics don't class weekends as transfer days so give you the next working day as a OTD if that's makes sense.

AFM I am off work this week until Monday and although the week has gone fast, the time to testing seems an age away. I have ordered some early tests so they should be here in a few days but also hear asda have first response on offer so may get some tonight. 
I have had some AF like pains and been a bit tired but am assuming  that implantation would be starting now so hoping it a good sign.
I have asked to return on  a less stressful job next week as I know I won't be able to concentrate, we will see.

I am going from positive to negative but know I  can't influence or change the outcome. I am trying to eat healthy- not easy on extra drugs ( I find the steroids I take make me crave food and carbs). I am also a little bloated and constipated and had a little heartburn the other night but could be the meds.

I am wondering whether to start testing from Monday. I know it will be early as I will only be 7 dpt but think it will prepare me either way.

The weather has been nice here in Manchester this week. Rained a bit this morning but I fell asleep for 3 hours so missed that but now quite bright.

In bed again going to read the boards to pass a few hours then pick a few bits up from the shops, do the kids teas then wait for hubby to come hone


----------



## emmalf28 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi can I join? I'm 6dp2dt with 2 top grade 4 and 5 cell embryos and very nervous as this is round 3 so I feel like I know what's coming. I'm feeling much more myself after the ec and et and half wish I felt terrible so that I would have some hope that it has worked this time. So hard not over analysing everything on the longest 2 weeks ever! 

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test and huge congratulations to those with a bfp you are giving us all hope! X


----------



## Ladyls (Sep 11, 2013)

Emmalf28 - welcome! Of course! It really is the hardest two weeks ever! I find myself analysing every symptom too! It's good you're feeling better Hun as symptoms mean nothing concrete either way. X


----------



## emmalf28 (Dec 19, 2015)

I honestly thought I would be better this time but I can't stop symptom spotting I'm driving myself  crazy!
Need a good box set or book to take my mind off it! X


----------



## Ladyls (Sep 11, 2013)

Sounds like a plan! I hope time starts going quicker for you x


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Will do personals tonight just had to get up early as OTD and it's a BFP... I'm shocked but very pleased it's third time lucky


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all

Can I join the madness?

I'm here in Cyprus and 1dp5dt - home later and can't wait!

Otd 22/9

Blue x


----------



## Ben+Bex (Jul 31, 2016)

Congrats to Rachelb2014.
We did our test this moring and hot a BFN. Don't really no what to say but we will just gather ourselves together before speaking to the clinic.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Congrats Rachel! 

Sorry about the BFN Ben and Bex. Treat yourself xx.

Welcome Bluestone and good luck! We have the same OTD  Are you going to be better at me at waiting it out? Probably!


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

Ben+Bex im so sorry about ur bfn..sending you lots of hugs   xxx

I really can't believe i'm writing this..its a Bfp!


----------



## Fahrenheit (Jul 6, 2016)

So sorry to her your news Ben+Bex    

Rachel and Laura  - Congratulations to both of you!  Fingers crossed for good betas now.

AFM - My line this morning got even darker, looks darker than the test line.  I am really, really hoping for a good beta this time.  Have done the test this morning and waiting for the phone call around lunchtime.  

Fingers crossed for everybody else.

xxx


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

Ben+Bex very sorry to hear your heartbreaking news. So very sorry for you guys, it's just so devastating, mind yourself  xx

Rachel & Laura congratulations on the bfps. Hope we've lots more on here very soon.

Farhenheit it's all looking good for you, hope you get a nice high beta.

How's everyone that's still waiting doing?

I don't feel anything, argh 6dp5dt today. I know it means nothing but still a few little symptoms can be comforting


----------



## Skippy76 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi there ladies, do you mind if i join you?

I had 3 5 Day blastocysts transferred yesterday, I'm 40 so they recommended that I have all three that made it, transferred.  They weren't great grades, 2bcc, 3bcc, 5bcb.  My test date isn't until 18 Sept and I'm already on a negativity spiral.  Has anyone had a positive from these grade embryos?


----------



## Fahrenheit (Jul 6, 2016)

Welcome on board!

Only just got my beta result - 366.8     
We both are smiling like idiots.

My clinic doesn't do a repeat, booked me in for a scan on 29th Sep.  

I keep my fingers crossed for everybody else.

xxx


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

Thats great Fahrenheit    

Big congrats Rachel x


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

Super hcg result Fahrenheit, you must be delighted! 

Skippy I know a lot of women that had babies with so called lesser grade embryos. 
One friend was told on day 4 that the embryos needed to be transferred that day as they were not developing as they should and embryologist felt they may not make it to day 5. Those 2 embryos produced a baby boy. Another friend was doing a de cycle, they transferred 2, there was a 3rd blast that lab said wasn't good enough to freeze or transfer. My friend said sure pop it in as she wasn't happy to have it disposed of and all 3 became babies!!
So please don't worry about grade. It's not the be all and end all. Best of luck


----------



## Skippy76 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks BeDazzled!  that's just what I needed to hear - thank you!!!    
I wasn't feeling good about things earlier today and I know that I need to stay postive - as we all do.  

Congratulations ladies to all those who have had a positive and I'm sorry for those who have hadn't good news.  Don't give up!  Stay strong and try again.  

good luck to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Wow! great numbers Fahrenheit! 

Welcome Skippy 

I'm finding myself staring at my fertility chart like I'm willing it to move on 2 weeks...Oh, and my mum has told me off for saying I'm going to do some gardening. Apparently I should be resting. Like I have someone else here to do all my chores!


----------



## Sunniesoph (May 17, 2014)

Gosh there's been a lot going on here over the last couple of days. Congratulations to those of you with your bfps! You must be absolutely over the moon! So pleased for you all 

I was really upset to hear about those of you getting bfns. I hope you are coping okay and send you lots of love and strength. It really is the worst. We've done 3 failed cycles and are praying that the luck is on our side this time. I wish you all the best for the future.

It's getting closer to my otd (Monday) and to be honest I'm petrified!! I keep convincing myself that I am and then I'm not pregnant! I have resisted the urge to test so far as I'm too scared.

Good luck to those of you testing over the next couple of days and welcome to all the newcomers. I hope the 2ww is kind to you! 

Soph x


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

Soph best of luck for testing, really hoping it is your turn. Its in the lap of the gods now. You have done your best.   
I am the same one minute I think it has worked the next I think it couldn't possibly. 
Will you try to hold out until Monday?


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

Another day done girls!
How are we all doing?


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Mornin everyone is it OK if I join? 

I'm 5dp5dt and my oft is the 16th. I'm only having to wait 10 days I thought seemed really quick so I'm bit worried Incase it's too early lol. This my first cycle and just so scared xx

Huge congrats to all the bfp's xxx that's amazing xx

I'm so sorry for the bfn's xxxx hope you've got lots of support xx


----------



## Didntitgoquick (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi all please can I join too? I had my transfer on Monday so today is day 5dp5dt? Or 6? I've been told to test 18/9 which is an age away so I too may test after 10 days!!! 

I'm slowly going crazy symptom spotting and had nightmare 5 hour train journey home yest which meant 3 seperate trains and had to run a little bit for them which I am now regretting 😣. 

Think I need you ladies for my sanity and to offload. Dh is very calm about it all but if he knew what I was thinking most of the time he would think I'm crazy. Anniversary this weekend and going to the coast to see family and 'take my mind off it' yeah right..... Happy weekend all xxx


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Welcome ladies and good luck!

I'm now 3dpo and my app tells me I got my timing right, so that's one hurdle cleared. Just a million more to go! If my mum tells me many more times to "take is easy" "not stress" or reminds me when my due date will be, I may just explode!


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Morning to all you lovelies.
Well it's 5 dp5 DT for me and have another week to go. 
Brought a couple of cheap tests from asda last night, wanted first response but sold out so went for their own as they are just as sensitive.
Well I have woken this morning and have lost all my positivity but I know it's just doubts creeping in.  I have also put on half a stone this week but think half of that is due to needing a poo but I am not gonna take anything until I know the result.
Feel a little in limbo but have been filling my time reading diaries on here😃

Well gonna prob rest today, refusing to do housework yet( well that's my excuse) and will do a little shopping later.wehave a 40th later but tbh not that fussed about going really

Had a banana with my steroids but belly is rumbling so sent hubby down for tea and toast yummy


----------



## emmalf28 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sorry to anyone who has got their bfn it's heartbreaking but you will get through it with your loved ones around you. Hope you are all doing OK.

To everyone getting a bfp congratulations it's amazing news and thoroughly deserved after all of the many painful hurdles you had to jump to get there! 

Afm I'm 8dp2dt and have sore boobs and horrible pmt style cramps. I'm terrified to go to the toilet in case I see any signs that af us on the way. By this stage last cycle I knew it wasn't going to happen so I'm still hoping bit it's so hard to be positive when you have had failed cycles. Been googling like crazy! Hope everyone else is still feeling sane!


----------



## Ladyls (Sep 11, 2013)

Rachelb2014 - yeay! Congratulations! Such lovely news to hear! So so pleased for you!

Blueestone- welcome! Do you live in Cyprus or have you just gone there for your treatment? 

Ben&bex - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news! Life is so unfair at times! 

Laurajo33 - wahoo! Brilliant news! So pleased for you!

Bedazzled - I know what you mean about it being hard having little or no symptoms. I feel fine today so am beginning to worry. Test day is Tuesday but still not close enough!

Skippy76 - welcome! I really hope at least one of your embed sticks for you. I don't really have any experience in varying qualities of embryos but I hope someone else can help.

Fahrenheit - that's great news about your beta result. Best of luck with your scan. Happy times!

Lifebeginsat40 - I know what you mean! I certainly wish someone else could come and do all my chores for me. I've tried to only do light housework but the house is starting to show it so not sure how much longer I can leave it but I'm scared to over do it at the same time.

Sunniest oh - I feel the exact same as you. I pray that monday gives you your BFP!

Mrsfergie83 - welcome! 10 days is earlier than some but as you'be had a 5dt it's probably right and most clinics are over cautious with delaying test days from what I have heard. 

Didntitgoquick- welcome too! Happy anniversary. I hope you're having a lovely weekend away. Offload all you like that's what we're all here for. 

Tiredmum3 - sounds like a good plan for today. I'be just sat down for a little rest as feel so tired. Your dh sounds great getting tea and toast for you. 

Emmalf28 - it is def hard especially after having failed cycles, I completely agree. We've just got to hope and pray that it is our turn to have a BFP. Stay strong Hun.

Afm - I'm 12dp3dt - I don't really have any symptoms today so am starting to worry a lot that it's not worked now. Trying so hard to remain positive but struggling. I can't believe how bloated I am though but I know that is likely to be the drugs. 2 more full days are today then I'll know. Hurry up Tuesday! X


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi yes I am determined to do nothing. Just got ready to go out. Thankfully my half a stone gain doesn't show that much phew!!!

I am back at work on Monday, wish I could crawl under a rock until the end of the week but getting back to normal may help. BacktoPMA , suppose I can't comprehend the alternative. Decided to maybe do a test in the morning. I know it may be negative but as early can justify a negative

Have a lovely evening baby dust to u all


----------



## Amelia81 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello everyone, welcome to those that have just joined us on the 2WW. How is everyone doing? 

I'm struggling today. I'm 8dp5dt and am symptom spotting. I've been quite determined to wait until OTD (on Wednesday) to test but still feels such a long way off. I had two days of spotting wednesday / Thursday which was a positive sign as it stopped but now I've started spotting again this afternoon so worried it's AF on the way.


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Hi everyone hope you don't mind me joining. I had a blast transferred on monday. This was my first fet and feeling fine apart from really bloated due to not going to the loo which is giving me stomach ache. Sent DH out for fybogel as my clinic said its ok but worrying it is, prune juice isnt working. Also was back to work today and i am a dance teacher so dancing all day has also worried me as now feel like i have done too much but had no other option


----------



## Ladyls (Sep 11, 2013)

Tiredmum3 - have a nice time out tonight. Good luck if you do decide to test tomorrow morning. 

Amelia81 - sorry to hear you're struggling today. I can understand the spotting is worrying you but some blood doesn't mean you're out so try to stay positive as it could still be implantation bleeding. I've heard it's really common. Fingers crossed for you. My clinic seem to be making me wait longer than yours as I'm 12dp3dt and my test day is Tuesday. So frustrating as just want to know!

Welcome finky1983. My clinic advised me fybogel was safe to take during the 2ww so you should be fine using it if you need to. If you're worried about being too active back at work could you take more time off? I rang my gp and got him to sign me off until test day as I was worried how I would concentrate at work and get emotional in front of everyone. X


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Thanx Ladyls, I am gonna take some tonight. I can't take any time off, i run my own school and its just me, so the children have just had 6 weeks off. I just had to say i had a bad back and couldn't jump or run but did everything else


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Finky - it's hard isn't it to know if it's OK to carry on as normal but I have been told before that you can continue with exercise that you would normally do but you shouldn't do anymore than that and if you don't usually exercise not to start other than walking. Also I was reading that implantation is complete by 5dp5dt so hopefully your little embryo is nicely tucked in now. I'm 1 day ahead of you, had ET last Sunday.

Amelia - your 2 days ahead of me, I'm worried that I haven't had any spotting, your symptoms sound spot on for implantation, I've been having lots of cramping today. Do you think you'll hold off until OTD?

Tiredmum - enjoy your night out best way to spend the 2ww!! and I'm going to test in the morning too!   Eeeek!!

Ladyls - so close to OTD for you well done for not testing! I'm the same worry about any symptoms I have then worry more if I have no symptoms! Can't win!  

Emmalf - I've had so many cramps today convinced myself it was AF, worrying every time I go to the loo. But it's gone again then is like a pinching?? And sore boobs (well nipples) ... 2ww madness! Hope these are good signs.

Sorry I can't scroll back any further lady's but hope your all doing ok.

Afm - 6dp5dt I got DH to take me to superdrug and bought their early brand test (x2) again (wanted frer but none left and take too long to order now). I've had sore nipples and lots of cramping / pulling / pinching but sometimes feels heavy like AF and I'm so grumpy and hormonal today   I'm so worried it's not worked but I've felt positive all week. Anyway going to test in the morning, I would like an idea of things before I go back to work Monday.


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Thanx nelli, thats good to know. Have been doing alot of walking all week but nothing more until today and my body is used to more. With my DD it was easier as my school was only 1 class with 5 little ones but teaching from 9-4.30 has worried me so thats made me feel better thank you. 
When is your test date?


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Finky - i could only take a week off work to so will be back to normal duties Monday just going to try and avoid anything strenuous and make my excuses.! We did our best resting as much as we could! My OTD is 17th so week today but that will be 13dp5dt which seems an awfully long time! But i had a BFP on my last cycle by 7dp5dt so hoping to have an idea tomorrow. When is your OTD?


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Take it easy, mine is on 16th but gonna wait it out until then


----------



## Ladyls (Sep 11, 2013)

Finky1983 - I see why you can't take more time off now. Nelli is exactly right, my clinic said the same so your embie should be fine as you're used to doing so much exercise. X

Nelli - so true! We really can't win! I can understand why you want to test before going back to work. Good luck! X


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

Good luck in the morning Nelli eeek nervewrecking and exciting. Hope it's a good strong line


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi all
Had a lovely time tonight and took my mind off things. Had really bad cramps earlier. I don't know if it's the ivf or just contispation💩💩💩

Managed to go but don't feel as though I have cleared it( sorry tmi). May get some fybrogel as said I would put up with it until test day but now I have heard it's safe to take, may try it.
I feel in the most part positive as I have managed to get pregnant I just can't keep my babies. I am worried it's too early as only had one blast ( clinic decision not mine) so worried the hcg won't be high enough. Has anyone got positives so early with one blast


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

Tiredmum3 best of luck testing. 6dp5dt is early but if it gives you reassurance then why not. Hoping for a positive for you from your perfect little embryo.


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Mornin everyone xx 

Finky1983 my otd is the same.  But debating if should try hold on until the Saturday as I couldn't face going into work if it was bfn.  Dh said it's only another day lol could a flew for him lol that other day wait is torture.lol

Tired mum mum clinic told me other day to take lactulose and said it's safe.  I'm like u n was gonna hold off until otd but it's agony.  Good luck with testing xx

Good luck Nellie hope it's a strong positive line for you xx

Amelia not long til testing now. Xx

Emma I'm the same had cramping constantly but no spotting.  I'm just so worried that it's af. I get cramp usually for a week before the starts xx

Hooe everyone else doing OK and having lovely weekend xx


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Morning ladies, so tested 6am this morning at 7dp5dt and bfn   DH is staying positive and believes that all the cramping I had last night was implantation so he thinks it's too early, but I'm prepared it may not of worked. Will keep going and pray for a miracle! X


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Nelli  dh could b right it could b too early so dnt give up hope yet xx when's ur otd? Xx


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

Neilli it is still early, I always tend to go by this tracker, 5dt is below the 3dt one. 
http://www.bubblesandbumps.com/what-happens-after-embryo-transfer-day-3-day-5-transfer-calendar/

/links


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks ladies OTD is not until Sat 17th. I'm just worried as I already had faint BFP on last cycle by 7dp5dt (although that ended in early MC) . But DH has convinced me a little as I had so much cramping last night I could've sworn it was AF but no sign of her, he is adamant that it has worked and last night was implantation Maybe we have a late implanter? I will definitely wait until 9dp5dt to test again then as that should be a definite answer shouldn't it? thanks for the timeline bedazzled xx


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Nelli
Me too but I am the same as you re timeline.
I am still hopeful that things will chance and sit like yr hubby that I may have only recently implanted as I was getting bad cramps even up to last night

I think I may wait a couple of days and try again. Drug routine still continues


Tm3


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm the same nelli that's when I'm testing but gonna try hang off until then as il only b 10dp5dt worried it's too early army.  
Tire mum I'm the same my cramps been terrible and so scared it's my af xxx


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Tiredmum - are you 7dp5dt and did you test this morning and bfn too?   Paying we have late implanter xx

Mrsfergie - what day will you be testing on Tuesday too? Have you managed to resist testing early? Xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Mine isn't until Fri the 16th still feel like ages to go xx but think gonna try wait until the 17th same day as Urs as if it's negative then couldn't face work xx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all

3dp5dt for me - feeling awful! Nausea constant swallowing saliva and the feeling I'm going to puke!!
I'm thinking meds are messing me about but yak yak yak!!!!


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi all
I had transfer on Monday so think it's 6 dp5 DT. My OTD is next Saturday. I think it may be too early as on previous bfp it has never really been that early, I would say a few days


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

I had transfer on Tuesday tired mum and my oft is the 16th and I'm worried that's too soon aswell xx will only b 10 days after xx but need to trust them they obv know what talking about xx


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

I think some clinics are over cautious with dates. I have cycled with 2clinics  and both have long OTD.
I wouldn't worry bout yr OTD. The clinic will have given it for a reason and they normally ask u to test again in a few days if the test is negative.
Depending whether to test tomorrow but think may wait till weds as then only 3 days before.


----------



## Agentcatto (Jul 30, 2016)

Hello hope you don't mind me joining. I had 2 blastocysts transfered on day 5 on
Wednesday in Prague.  Have had a few small pains in stomach and yest a bubbly feeling and felt dizzy.  Today nothing. Could be meds could be wind. So desparate to know as everyone is. Has helped me reading all your comments x.


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

welcome agentcatto, best of luck


----------



## Ladyls (Sep 11, 2013)

Nelli - sorry you got a bfn this morn but it is def really early so try staying positive. It could change for you in the next few days. 

Agentcatto - welcome! Wishing you the best of luck Hun! 

I've had intermittent pains to the left side just below my belly button today. As I'm getting closer to my test day on tues I'm finding myself getting more and more terrified of it being a bfn. So praying it'll be a BFP. X


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi all

How is everyone doing today. 

I have been out to do the shop today and made the family's tea. Not much to report apart from a really bad pain just above my left hip which was incredibly painful so much so I nearly abandoned the trip.

Been looking back on previous cycles and it seems I started getting my positives 14 past  egg collection. That would be defeat the earliest but think I would still do a test tomorrow lol


----------



## Amelia81 (Mar 2, 2014)

Nelli said:


> Amelia - your 2 days ahead of me, I'm worried that I haven't had any spotting, your symptoms sound spot on for implantation, I've been having lots of cramping today. Do you think you'll hold off until OTD?


Nelli - it's crazy isn't it. Worry when there is no spotting and worry when there is! I had no more spotting overnight or this morning but then had some again this afternoon. Sorry you haven't got your BFP yet but you know it's still early so fingers crossed you get it soon.

I will hold out for OTD tough as it is. As I have no partner I have had a lot of support from my parents who live about 2hrs away so I'm driving there Tuesday night and test Wednesday morning. Either we celebrate together or cry together! They have done so much for me that if it is a BFP I want them to enjoy the moment and be a part of it too so that's keeping me from testing early. Just hope AF does not appear before then!!

Welcome agentcatto, good luck with it all.

Ladlys- I know exactly what you mean about feeling scared!! You test one day before me. I think if I wasn't pregnant then AF could literally arrive any day now so every time I go the loo I'm petrified that I am going to find its started!! This is my first transfer cycle and I don't know how people go through this time and time again, it's so exhausting!

Tiredmum - hope the pain has stopped and I hope it's either implantation or unrelated.

Sorry if I've missed anyone, hard to keep up especially when replying on a mobile but sending  and lots of luck for BFPs this week.

Night night all xxx


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

Morning all, yippee another day closer to our bfps hopefully. 
I'm off shopping today to distract myself 
9dp5ft. Have a slight headache but that's it.
Best of luck to those testing this morning


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Mornin everyone. 
Bedazzled that's the best thing to do lol not long now till your otd?

Amelia I think that's lovely idea to do that and share it with you parents xx hopefully you get ur bfp xxx not long now xx

Tired mum good luck with test today if you do it xx keeping everything crossed for you xx

Ladyls I've been getting same kinda pain but on my left hand side.  Had  cramp since et and just feel like af b here any day. I usually get bad cramp for about 1 week before she turns up.  Wow this is stressful xx but my tied not til Fri.  Good luck for Tuesday xx nearly there xx

For those who don't get blood tests and using hpt r u gonna test in mornin or do you think any time is fine. I no they say hcg is highest in morning. I think I'm gonna just try hold off extra day and other it sat mornin instead on my otd which is Fri the 16th as if it's negative then I couldn't cope with work and I've not long started so dnt wanna phone is sick. Dh said should just do it at night but I no its ment to be ur first mornin pee lol xx any advice would b welcome lol


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

mrsF - u could pee in a pot in the morning and save it to test with on the night?


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

I was going to suggest the same as bluestone. Keep pee from the morning to test when u get home from work.


----------



## Ladyls (Sep 11, 2013)

Amelia81 - it certainly is exhausting. The biggest emotional roller coaster! Thank goodness for these forums to help keep us sane! I'm pleased you're parents are supporting you and helping you through this.

Bedazzled - I've taken myself out to have some tea and cake and do some shopping. Great minds! 😃 We deserve it! 

Mrsfergie83 - let's hope our similar pains are a sign of a BFP! Thanks for the good luck wishes. I've been told to use morning pee. I'm not sure if it has to be fresh or not to be honest. If not then that's a great idea saving it.


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks ladies that sounds like a great idea. Would it matter if it wasn't fresh tho? Xx

Ladyls yea let's hope that's what it is xxx


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

I don't think it matters if it's fresh or not, provided you've done it in a clean container that has a lid on it. You could put it in the fridge? Just wondering about bacterial growth and how that might affect test results. I don't think it would though. Do you have 2 tests? Could always do your saved wee Fri night and then confirm/re-test Sat morning?

AFM - off my food and feeling a bit nauseous today. Only 4-5dpo, so thinking that's just random. Probably. LOL!


----------



## sgfkl (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello! 

Hope everyone is doing well. G'luck to everyone testing this week.

I am happy that at least the sun is shining again.

This is an agonising wait as I am sure everyone is feeling it. 

AFM: Another week to go. OTD is Monday which is a working day so I may test on Sunday. I reckon if AF doesn't arrive by then it should be ok to test as the trigger would be out of the system.

In the meantime, I keep symptom checking and reading up on 3day transfer success rates. Neither of them is helping as I haven't had anything in terms of symptoms except for an odd twinge here and there and lower back ache last night.

Back at work today and has had a pretty stressful morning as I am back after a week but at least it is keeping my mind off everything else.

xx


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi ladies, can I join you pls? I'm currently 4dp2dt, so still quite early on in the 2ww. I am a serial poas-er, so tested this afternoon. It was a faint positive but I'm assuming that's most likely the trigger (10k pregnyl) working its way out. Anyone know how long it generally takes to get out the system?
I only had one embie to transfer and the odds are against me (as I'm an old bird) but l'm keeping v positive so far. 
Wishing you all good luck during this crazy time, Zeka X


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

The wee will be ok to wait til the night as if u think if the Dr was to send it away to a lab it would be potentially 2days old...
Don't worry about that x


----------



## Taz29duffy (Feb 11, 2016)

Can I also join? I am 6dp 2 dt and not holding much hope, but still hopeful! 

You definitely could test the urine that evening. X


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

I've often tested morning urine again in the evening and got the same results. So it makes no odds IMO.

Zeka, I've read that HCG e.g pregnyl has a half life of 24-48 hours, so every 1.5-2 days it halves, so if you had 10,000 HCG then after 1.5-2 days there is approx. 5000 in the blood stream and so on, after another 1.5-2 days that'll be 2500 and so on. So you can work it out approx.. If you keep POAS then you might see a dip and then an increase on HPTs or just an increase if BFP


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Hey everyone can I join 

Had my icsi et at 11.30 today 5dt hatched blastocyst otd 26/09 

Not sure I can last that long though 

Hope your all well


----------



## Hannx (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi all,

Can I join? I'm 2dp5dt with 2 on board. I had a non-HCG trigger as was at risk of OHSS so my only HCG shot was post EC and only 0.3ml. I've tested twice and 
it's out of my system so I'm now free to use the other 18 tests I have!


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi all
I tried to have a quick catch up at work but felt I would be posting back at home.
1st day back at work today as it's been on. Returned to find I had forgot to do something when I finished for my weeks ivf leave which will slightly impact our dept SLA so although I am sure it will be fine, I nearly burst into tears.
Work been really good, we get 5 days paid leave a year for ivf and they have agreed for me to do light duties to reduce my stress levels. I am planning to not work that hard this week to get through the week.
I did another test this morning which was negative but stopped at asda to buy some FRER on the way home. Took them through the till then went to the doors and the alarms went off. quickly mumbled to them it's my pregnancy tests and showed them my receipt. As I was leaving she said good luck😁  which I thought was lovely and eased my embarrassment some what.


----------



## HopefulAmy (Jun 12, 2016)

sorry I've not been on for a while. got a blood test booked for Thursday but did a frer hpt this morning at 14dp2dt and its a BFN for us. So that's the end of my hope for another baby gone forever. Terrible period pain cramps this evening. Can't even take anything or use a hot water bottle until after the blood test as there's still that 0.000001% chance and I'd never forgive myself. And my DS is being horribly bullied at school.
Horrid times  
So I'm going to duck out and leave you all to it. 
Lots of luck ladies  
Amy xxx


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read that Amy, absolutely heartbreaking for you guys. I'm dreading testing myself in case it's the end of the line for us too. It just seems very hard to comprehend that we will never cycle again.
I will be going to counseling whatever the outcome, hope you've good support him. If you want to pm I totally get where you're coming from. Mind yourself xxxx


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Welcome new ladies and good luck!

Take care HopefulAmy. xx

Tiredmum the world will not end if you prioritise yourself rather than work for a bit. Can't believe you got beeped over hpts!


----------



## Sunniesoph (May 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear your news Amy.

BFN for us again too. Absolutely devastated. 

Wishing the rest of you lots of luck in achieving your dreams xx


----------



## Agentcatto (Jul 30, 2016)

Thank you for your welcomes. This is our only IVF too due to my age and finances. Fingers crossed and positive vibes for us all. X


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

Sunniesoph, so sorry. There are no words. Be gentle with yourself. You know you gave it your all xx


----------



## sgfkl (Apr 15, 2015)

Sunniesohp and Hopeful Amy, really sorry to hear about the bfn.

I have noticed some brown spotting this evening (sorry tmi) I am 4dp3dt abs wondering if AF is on the way


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Could be implantation spotting? That happens 6-12dpo, so you are in the right window.


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

sgfkl sounds like it could be implantation, a great sign.


----------



## sgfkl (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you for quick responses bedazzled and lifebegins. This gives me so much hope. I have already had a meltdown since DH is also leaving in the morning for a work trip. 

Xx


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi, may I join this thread?  I had IUI insemination today, so the hard two week wait begins for me x


----------



## Ladyls (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome to all who have joined the thread today. I hope you're all coping ok so far.

HopefulAmy - so sorry to hear you got a bfn. I hope things improve for your son.

Sunnysoph - so sorry it was a negative for you too Hun. It's so unfair!

Sgfkl - it sounds like implantation spotting to me as the time seems to match and my clinic said brown spotting is not usually a concern.


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

Is anyone planning on testing in the morning?


----------



## Amelia81 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hopefulamy and sunnysoph, I'm so sorry to hear about your BFNs   please be kind to yourselves and wishing you all the best for whatever you decide to do next.

Sgfkl - I agree with others, sounds like implantation. Fingers crossed for you! I've been getting spotting so I know it can be a bit scary.

Hello to those joining today, good luck on your 2WW.

Bedazzled - not me, I am testing wed morning (OTD). Managed to resist early testing. Are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

Amelia, I see Id transfer the same day as you, 3rd. So planning on Testing on Wednesday too eek. 
Nice to have a testing buddy. I've bloods booked for 9am but think I'll poas that morning too.     
How are you feeling?


----------



## Ladyls (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi girls. OTD is finally here and it's a.........

BFP! 

I'm so relieved as I'd convinced myself it hadn't worked. Just praying it keeps developing and makes it! After having only 2 eggs collected and 1 good quality embryo I really thought it was game over so please girls never give up. You can do this! Sending loads of love and luck to those still due to test. Will be thinking of you all! 😘 X


----------



## Amelia81 (Mar 2, 2014)

Yaaay congratulations ladyls!! Wishing you a healthy pregnancy  

Bedazzled - I'm feeling ok really. But it has felt like torture last couple of days. Especially as I've had tiny bits of spotting occasionally. Although this morning the spotting seems a bit heavier so I'm a little worried.   I just want it to hold off one more day so I can make it to OTD! I don't want AF to arrive today after being so patient with testing!

What about you? How are you feeling? X


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats Ladyls, woo hoo  

Amelia, im OK, way tmi but lots of wind!!   Was a bit dizzy yday and peeing a lot but all that can be explained with meds. Peed and flushed so no testing for me today. Hang in there Amelia, this time tomorrow we'll know the outcome. Eeek


----------



## sgfkl (Apr 15, 2015)

Yay, congratulations, Ladyls! 👏

Bedazzled: g'luck for tomorrow. Everything crossed for you! 
Amelia: g'luxk for tomorrow. I hope the spotting subsides!

Afm: it could be nothing but the doubts continue this morning. TMI alert: I don't feel bloated neither are my boobs are no longer sore. I have no idea what is gong on. And the spotting was a less than pea sized that I noticed. I panicked last night and took an adfitional dosage of crinone and then called the clinic. They told me to keep an eye out and call them in the afternoon if spotting continues. So will probably do that and try to get bloods done to check progesterone levels.

Have a beautiful day everyone!


----------



## Amelia81 (Mar 2, 2014)

TMI warning!

My spotting is heavier this morning. Not leaving much on the pad yet but I had one wipe that was like AF was about to arrive. I will be gutted if AF arrives today whilst I'm at work   fingers crossed it doesn't get heavier. Hate being on knicker watch!!


----------



## emmalf28 (Dec 19, 2015)

Just a quick question as I'm at work but has anyone else been had sex during the 2ww. My otd is this Friday but did something a bit stupid last night. There was a bit of punk on the paper when I went to the loo afterwards bit it had stopped later that night and there is nothing this morning so don't know what to think. Our clinic told us to carry on as normal just don't do any heavy lifting bit it's still a worry x


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Had my transfer yesterday woke up with a banging headache . 
Feel a bit disheartened already because I only get a headache a few days before af shows up , I'm on cd22 technically so a bit early but . 
I haven't had a headache through the stims, ohss EC or pessaries 

So putting it down to et and hormones


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Congrats ladyls, thats fab news

Emmalf28, my clinic said no sexual intercourse during 2ww, hope everything is ok

Afm keep waking between 4am-5am this morning woke and when i got back in bed i had cramps. Hoping it was just wind but have the pains alittle still now.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Congrats Ladyls! I'm really happy for you 

Fingers crossed for you Bedazzled and Amelia! 

Welcome Sands and good luck!

Nothing to report from me. Still early on, but it would be nice to have some sort of symptom to give me some hope. Had the odd twinge, but nothing that couldn't just be wishful thinking!


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Morning just a quick one from me before work.

Ladyls - massive congratulations on your BFP!!!! Enjoy every second!

So tested this morning 9dp5dt and very very faint positive. DH said he could see it too. He remains adamant that it's worked! Could I have a late implanter as it was frozen embryo transfer? Or am I just desperately clinging onto any kind of hope...!!! The wait continues... Xxx


----------



## sgfkl (Apr 15, 2015)

Nelli,

Great news. Everything crossed that it is not a false positive. The timing suggests not to be the case! XX


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

Ladyls Big congrats! So please for you


----------



## Ladyls (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks ladies. I honestly couldn't have got through the last 2 weeks without you! 

Nelli - sounds like it could be your time! Eek! Fingers crossed for you.

Keep strong girls you're doing amazing! And remember symptoms or no symptoms you never know so don't lose hope. Will be thinking of you all and wish you the best of luck. X


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Ladyls congrats that's amazing xx

Nelli fingers crossed it gets stronger cx

Emma I was told no intercourse either during it. 
Hope everyone else doing OK. 

Afm I'm 7dp5dt and feel my cramps getting worse so been really upset thinking af is coming xx


----------



## Amelia81 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm sure I'm bleeding more than I should be  (TMI Warning). It's a brighter red now when I wipe and fills the wipe once, then nothing much on 2nd/3rd wipe, but it's doing this nearly every time I wipe. It's now leaving a small amount in the pad over a few hours but not filling a pad. If I had zero spotting in the past week then today I would be sure it's start of period. But I was feeling convinced earlier spotting was implantation due to being a natural FET (so no meds) and that I never spot a week before my period usually.

I just want to test now to get an answer either way, so I messaged the clinic and got this reply

_It would be preferable to test in the morning as the hormone is stronger in the morning urine than it is in the evening. I know how difficult it can be for you during this wait to do the test and you are correct in thinking if it is neg tonight it is unlikely to be pos in the morning. _

So if I got a negative today it's still very likely to be negative in the morning so I'm tempted to do a test at lunch and put an end to the torture. If I got a positive now or in the morning it would still be a worry of course but if it's a negative at least I can stop the torture for the next 18 hours and just deal with it.

What do you guys think.

It really doesn't help I'm at work and trying hard to fight back the tears as it is...


----------



## emmalf28 (Dec 19, 2015)

Amelia i had this on my last cycle and chose to test early you prepare myself for bad news. I had a day of crying over my result but still a glimmer of hope that it had worked. By the time otd came around and it was still negative I wasn't so upset because I already knew. 

I have heard of other people having similar situations and getting a positive so good luck to you. Its a tough decisions to make take care x


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Congrats Nelli - hope your next tests get darker!

Amelia - so hard not to think the worst, but as you've already said, unusually early to be related to AF, so it's not over yet! xx


----------



## Amelia81 (Mar 2, 2014)

So I'm 99.9% sure I'm out. I think I'm now having a normal period. I did a first response test about an hour ago and not even a faint line. I will still test first thing with OTD being tomorrow but purely for a tick box exercise for the clinic.

I've had a good cry in the car on the phone to my folks but this is just the start for me, I have three more frosties. Now just isn't my time. Bloody tough though!!

As I am doing natural FETs I think I can go straight into my next cycle. Mixed feelings about doing this or having a break.

good luck everyone else

xx


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

That's gutting  Really sorry. xx


----------



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi amelia81, 

Really sorry I feel your pain my OTD is tomorrow too but I tested today and had a bfn not even a faint line I'm devastated stay strong and don't give up hope xx


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi all.
Had a weird thing last night in that I posted twice and I couldn't find it😥.
Just wanted to say how sorry I am to the ladies who are receiving bad news and hoping that the bfp stay around and get stronger.
AFM tested this morning and negative but only 8 dp5 DT so will test up to OTD and see what happens.
We r lucky to have a few notes goes available but that still doesn't stop u wanting it to work each time.
Hubby is off away to London for the rest of the week so gonna treat us all to a takeaway. At least I won't have to cook.
Speak later tm3


----------



## Ladyls (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your bfn's Amelia, 2mums and tired mum. I hope they change on your OTD. I have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Tired mum - sorry it's bfn at the moment but still early fx for the morning test for you. Enjoy your cheeky Tuesday takeaway!

2 mums123 - oh no I'm so sorry it's bfn take care of yourself

Amelia - it's so horrible going through this the 2ww really is torture. The best advice I was given after we had chemical pregnancy was to try and get ready to focus on the next cycle I'm glad I did as it did help even though I was absolutely heartbroken and cried my eyes out for a few days. Treat yourself to wine tomorrow night and if you need an IVF break or you want to go straight into the next just do what feels right for you.  

Mrsfergie - I'm praying that this line gets darker it's mega faint for how far we are! I've had tons of cramping and have been on knicker watch since Saturday believing AF is coming, hoping it's a good sign for us!

Thanks ladyls and sgkl

Emmaelf - I was told no intercourse / heavy lifting in 2ww and take it easy. It doesn't sound like anything to worry about did you mean blood? It must of auto correct to *punk*   unless you meant ...

Hey everyone else

Afm - so 9dp5dt and I checked the test again when I got home (worked late today) and there's a definite but very very faint line   I have some how run out of tests though so will be tomorrow evening until I can test again just going to sit tight and   I'm just worried it's so faint for this point? OTD is 17th so just praying this little embryo is here to stay! Hhhmmmm or is a line a line no matter how faint!? Xx


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

A line IS a line when it comes to hpt. False positives usually only happen with people who have had hcg shots, as far as I know. I hope your line gets darker on your next test/s!


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks [email protected] it's lovely when everyone's so positive   Is it still early days for you?


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Nellie
I wouldn't worry about the tests as still 4 days early. My friend is 20+ weeks pregnant with an ivf baby. She said 4 days early the line was very faint.
Tm3


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

Bfn x 3 for us this morning. 11dp5dt so no confusion. This was our last try for a sibling so it's all over for us now. Feels very surreal as it felt like the perfect cycle.


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Be dazzled so sorry. 9 days for me and still abfn . Feeling it's not gonna change, I feel sad and angry at the moment as this was our best embie 

Nelli- u tested again yet. Hope it's still a bfp for u. On my way to another day in work. Didn't want to go in tbh and my hubby is away till Friday x


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Bedazzled - I'm so sorry it's bfn thinking of you    

Tiredmum - sorry it's still bfn at 9dp but possible still too early?? I've run out of tests God knows how!! Just been to get some though but got to be in work!!! Aarrhh roll on 5pm!! That's goodto know that it's ok if the test is still very faint just can't help reading so much into it!!

I ran out of tests so went to pop into SuperDrug before work but it doesn't open til 9am and I was there at 8:30 as have to be in work!! So had to buy tesco own brand which I'll do when I get home. Anyone know of their sensitivity?? It doesn't say on the pack it's not the digi one just their cheap own brand?? Xxx


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi ladies, please may I join you?

Had transfer of a blast on 8/9 so I think that makes me 6dp5dt. On my last cycle I started bleeding around this time so I am feeling really anxious and on serious knicker watch! Hoping I can hold out til OTD which is 19th.

Sorry if tmi but I have been having lots of watery discharge yesterday and today (which is not helping with knicker watch!)- has anyone else had this? It's not the pessary goop, just water. Also, been feeling super nauseous for the last few days but am sure, rationally, that it can't be preg symptom this early on. Other than that just lots of cramping and a few pains which I'm sure is the progesterone.

Hope everyone is surviving the 2ww, it's such a tough time. Sending lots of good luck to all and so sorry to hear about the BFNs x


----------



## Didntitgoquick (Jan 21, 2013)

so sorry to read of the BFN ladies, look after and treat yourselves lots! xxx  

Bedazzled and Tiredmum3 - is there not still a glimmer of hope?   our OTD is a full two weeks after 5DT, i thought this was excessive but hospital rang hubby yesterday (with a 'courtesy call to see how i am' - wtfing point is that!  ) anyhow he mentioned testing early to them as i have told him average positive test are 12PDO and therefore we 'COULD' test now (i'm dying to as you can imagine!) and they said we could still get a false negative - how cautious are they being? Are you both resigned to the fact it hasn't worked? there is always a chance until AF!??  

Any advice appreciated as this is the first time we have made it to transfer in 5 years TTC. Hubby says until Sunday we have hope - he doesn't want it shattering before then.. aaahhhh.  

Nelli huge congrats - i am encouraged by your news, I am a day behind you and having similar symptoms, i feel like it has worked so hoping its not my imagination and drug effects! 

Thinking of you all ladies, in this crazy waiting game!!! xx


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

I'm sorry about your bfn Bedazzled, but it isn't over until AF arrives.  


Nelli - I'm only 6/7 dpo. No signs really. OTD is 22nd, so ages to wait yet. I have 6 one-step hpts, so I can't see me waiting till OTD! I managed til day 10 last month.


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Bedazzled so sorry to hear that your Otd was BFN   i hope you have given your DS a big hug. 

Afm my Otd is on friday, i am starting to go insane. Constant knicker checking and looking for symptoms. Really gonna try and hold off until friday but now the extra tests in the house are making me get closer to testing. I am having awful dreams too so really not sleeping


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Bedazzled I'm so sorry to hear about ur bfn xx big hugs xx

Finky my otd is Friday aswell. I'm the same I'm surprised not went insane either. Feel like af coming got really bad cramps n everything else feel stressed with it all xx Good luck for Friday xx

Tired mum I'm sorry to hear that. But hopefully it might still change xx when's ur otd? Xx
hope everyone else managing to function I no I'm struggling lol xx

Afm my oft is Friday and managed so far not to test early even tho so hard. Stomach still sore to touch and Crampy and still feel like af coming. So anxious every time go to toilet arghhhh xxx


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi all
My OTD is Saturday so I have a few days . My clinic gave me 12 days after transfer.
I was very upset this morning but calmed down a bit. I have noticed when I did the test that I hada lot of pee ( sorry tmi) so clinging on to the fact that is too early and diluted but will know at the weekend. 
I have been getting random bloating evenbetween pessaries. My stomach feels different although I can't describe it. I have also been very spaced out today, knocked my drink over my PC at work today when trying to fiddle with a fan as I have been melting today.
Hope everyone is OK and I will catch up with u all later or have decided I have to resume my healthy eating aspire on the weight and my clothes won't fit at this rate.


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Hopeful - I'm not surviving the 2ww well at all I've become crazy testing lady again! And on knicker watch! I wouldn't worry too much about the CM because of all the meds we take a swell I think makes it worse.

Didntitgoquick - aaww I'm glad I'm giving someone hope! Why were your clinic calling although that's nice that they care but I would of been so stressed if I'd missed the call lol! Well done for not testing... Stay away until OTD now if you can but I know what you mean as soon as I think I can know I'm poas!!

Lifebegins - that's my problem now I've got tests they will definitely be peed on!!!  

Finky - my OTD is Saturday so 1 day after you! Yikes! Only 2 sleeps left for you! 

Mrsfergie - oh your OTD Friday too! You've done so well not testing! Hopefully those symptoms are good sign and it's the little embryo snuggling in. And yes I'm 2ww crazy too!

Tired mum - I'm sorry you've been feeling so upset that's bloody 2ww torture isn't it!! I'm with you hun but try and stay positive until OTD. Are we OTD buddies Saturday??

Afm - 10dp5dt, I managed to finish work early and made it to superdrug before it closed for an early test! I haven't done my tesco test! So tested when I got home and looks like bfn, however will check the test again in a bit as I'm sure I can see the faintest of faint line but not sure if I'm imagining it now. But yesterday's test is certainly positive?? Could it be because it was evening when I tested... Not sure what to think but I suppose that's the problem with early testing, I will test again first thing with my superdrug test. What do you think ladies? xxx


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Your tests might be different sensitivities, or it could just be your wee is more diluted with it not being FMU. Good luck with you test in the morning


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Nelli, does it say on the packet how sensitive your test is? I picked up some supermarket cheapies earlier and it says on the side they test at 25miu which I think is the same as FRER but they are all different. I think evening wee can really make a difference too. Good luck with the test tomorrow  

Finky and Mrsfergie - I feel like I'm going bonkers too! It's so hard not to think about what's going on every single waking second

Tiredmum, I feel the same too, also getting full quickly. Good luck for Saturday!

I seem to have somehow amassed 5 tests in the last few days - they are in the bathroom drawer calling to me! Hubby is away until Friday so I really shouldn't test until he's back at least... xx

Sorry, got that wrong, FRER is 12.5 apparently


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Nellie find gers crossed for you for Saturday xx I think it does make difference when you do it  . That's why waiting till the Fri mornin xx

Hopefully when is ur otd again sorry?

I totally agree it's so aged not to seeing guess everything.  As soon as I wake up that's all I think about or bloody dream about. It's torture xx


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

Best of luck girls, 
My hcg bloods came back as 9 this morning so I am out. For comparison on the same day (11dp5dt) in my successful pregnancy the HCG was 669. Just waiting on clinic to verify that I can stop meds


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

So sorry BeDazzled, that's rough news. Take care of yourself

Mrsfergie, otd is Monday for me (just HPT as my clinic doesn't do bloods) but there's no chance I'll be able to hold out until then! Xx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

So sorry to hear this bedazzled xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hopeful I'm the same my clinic doesn't do bloods either.  One more day to go. Been so emotional today and stomach sore.  So so scared to do the test xx

Hope everyone doing OK xxx


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Morning ... So it's bfn for me today! Not sure why I had that 1 X BFP... Looks like we're probably out, will still test on OTD Saturday though. I used superdrug 10 miu test again. Xx


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Bedazzled, how upsetting. Looks like there was some attempt at implantation but not sticky enough. Hugs. 

Nelli, hugs too. I don't trust the super drug tests. Read they are ok but I've never found them accurate/10miu as they say. Or maybe you had a chemical pg that's subsided already?how many days are you?  Hoping you get better news on otd! 

I'm still testing out the trigger daily and am posting this in case anyone else is curious how long it takes. I'm 7dp2dt (so 11days since 10k Pregnyl trigger) and there is still the faintest squinter of a line showing on an Frer. Praying it gets stronger over the next few days although know odds are against us 😬😬😬. God it's a long 2ww after a 2dt!!!

Zeka X


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Zeka - I'm 11dp5dt so not looking good now. And I had chemical pregnancy on last cycle as well.   so yes probably what's happened again. Just seen on your signature you've cycled at argc that's where we are going to cycle next. Went for consult last month. Let's hope they can get us our baby! This was our 1 X NHS funded cycle and last of our frozen embryos. Your trigger should be out by now shouldn't it? So yay for BFP for you! And yes what a long 2ww after 2dt! Xxx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all

Just a quick one as off to work x

So sorry to see the bfns - love to you all - could it still be too early? I hope so! Xx


Afm - I'm naughty - tested yesterday and this morning g and got squinter of a line 7dp5dt ... I'm not getting excited as I've had a chemical before 

Blue x


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Nelli, I am surprised but I really believe it is still the remainder of the trigger so not getting my hopes up yet. I've tested positive at 8dpo on a natural cycle before (chemical pg) but usually (and particularly when it's through ivf/FET) I don't see anything until 12dpo - so the same as you Blue. Praying the line gets stronger for you. Chemicals are so rubbish. 

Re the ARGC, it's full on bootcamp there, no sugar coating & expensive but they get results. Just need to hand yourself over to them and go with the flow and daily instructions. It may seem irratic before you start your cycle but it's only because those cycling are an absolute priority and take precedence. 

I feel so crampy, tired (had 3 hrs nap yesterday!!) and like AF is coming and light headed. If only the progesterone (and even this hot weather!) didn't give off all these bfp signals, grrr! 😩


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Nelli im so sorry, big   To you and hoping for a miracle for OTD.

Bluestone I am also 7dp5dt and did a naughty test this morning - got a definite line, I am in such shock as never even seen a hint of one before. However, I know to be cautious as I've read so many stories of chemicals. The one good thing is that I feel completely awful and it was quite a strong line on FRER at such an early stage. Aaaargh, this process is a complete  !! Xx


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats Hopeful! Hoping your line gets darker. Will you have hcg blood test too?


----------



## Rosie11 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi ladies

 to those who have had BFNs – I really feel for you – and congrats to all those who are positive. Wishing you all the best luck, either way.

I haven't been able to bring myself to post for a while, but on Sunday (7dp5dt) I started to get brown blood, which by Tuesday (9dp) was a full-on, heavy, heavy period, bang on time for my 28-day cycle. 
I did a test Tues morning (even though it was a bit early according to the clinic) and it was, as expected, a BFN. Phoned the clinic, who were very sorry etc, but said even though it was very unlikely that I was preganant, to keep taking the meds. Hmmn, well, as this is the heaviest most horrible bleeding I've ever had (along with the BFN) it would be a miracle, so I have stopped. 
I hope no-one else here has gone through this, but would love any advice if you have – why would I bleed through all the progesterone? I wonder what I should do next. My OH is devastated. We do have one frosticle, so that does ease the pain a bit.

Hope I've not brought down the mood of the board! Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

So sorry to those with bfns and I think the chemicals are so cruel.  

Congrats for those with bfps though and sending sticky baby dust thoughts your way.

No news from me. OTD a week away yet. Trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

Rosie11 - be careful pickle although you might be right my cousin had the same but ended up with a BFP, she bled so bad she had to go to AnE then 4 weeks later her scan showed twins, they never knew where all the blood came from either! if that's what you want then go for it, do what you think is best for you just don't have any regrets if the meds are for a few more days then you could chance it good luck what ever you decide xx


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Rosie, I really feel for you as this is exactly what happened on my last cycle   It feels so awful. I started bleeding properly at 7dp5dt, it eased up a bit just in time for OTD but then came back again a couple of days later. It was heavy all the way through. Alex is right though, as horrible as it is, you need to be careful stopping meds as you can't be sure, my clinic was v firm about it. What progesterone are you on? I was just doing pessaries twice a day so dr has put me on Lubion injections as well this time (although still may not be enough, see below).

No bloods for me Zeka, unless I can persuade my GP. Unfortunately not long after I posted I started spotting. I've added in an extra pessary in case it's lack of progesterone causing lining issues so just have to cross fingers it's not a chemical and that the bleeding is normal. Ugh, I can't bear it

Has anyone started to bleed so quickly after an early positive? Xx


----------



## FlossyKate (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi all
I hope you don't mind me joining you so late (I'm 10days post transfer of our one and only frostie). I've been a bit of a 'ghost' on this forum, reading about everyone's experiences and taking any advice that I've seen!!! I feel like I'm going out of my mind on this 2ww! On my last cycle (ICSI) I bled from 7dpt which eventually turned into a heavy period and a bfn. This time I've made it so far without any bleeding but I'm on different hormones so trying not to get my hopes up!!!
I just wanted to say huge hugs to all getting bfn's I know it is heartbreaking, just be kind to yourselves, and good luck to all waiting for OTD xxx


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Hopeful, I spotted quite quickly with DS1 but all was fine. Hope it's just some old blood working its way out and nothing to worry about. Keep us posted - hugs
Zeka x


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi 
Well nothing really new from me. I am 10 days past transfer now and still no bfp . I have resigned myself to a negative but will test on the weekend and let the clinic know Monday.
I was OK and deciding what my next move would be and this afternoon. Had bad pains / aches in the pelvis region and also stabbing pain which made me double over when I stood up before but not sure what's going on. My AF would be due Saturday anyway so we will see . One thing for sure if the result is a bfp it's will sure to be a monster in the making that stress me out. I will possibly lurk and let u know on Sunday what the result is.
Tm3


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Awww rosie that sounds awful I'm so sorry to hear that xx
Tired mum sorry to hear about ur bfn xx no words can help xx 

fingers crossed for you hopeful . I'm the same I'm clinic doesn't do bloods either xx

[email protected] how's ur first week goin xx

Afm otd is tomorrow. Been emotional mess all day. Still feel like af coming but been like that for over a week. So nervous xx


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Best of luck Tm3-it's not over til it's over 🍀

Good luck for tomorrow Mrsfergie, keeping my fingers crossed for you

Thanks for that Zeka, that's reassuring. It seems to have subsided again now (although I did come home from work around lunchtime and have been horizontal ever since!). When is your test date?

Hi FlossyKate! I was the same and bled early last cycle. This time round I managed to get past that stage and have had a v early bfp, although have been spotting a bit today. It's a really good sign that you haven't bled as it's giving your embie the best possible chance of snuggling in 

No more bleeding for me yet, am going stir crazy though and have had my hands down my pants more frequently than a teenage boy! Will test again in the morning


----------



## FlossyKate (Feb 8, 2016)

Hahahaha hopeful that last comment really made me chuckle.... mainly because I can totally relate!!! And thanks for the reassurance too, I've been getting a few af type cramps since Sunday so I'm on constant knicker watch! Reeeeeally hoping our Frostie is making him/herself comfortable xxx


----------



## Agentcatto (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi ladies. I'm sorry to hear of the negatives.  I wanted to just say keep strong and  those still waiting. I got a bfp this eve.8dpt of 5 day blastocysts hado no symptoms at all till today when I had a few pains in tummy and dizziness.  I've been driving myself bonkers until today. Now going to rest and look after myself pending the blood test to confirm everything next week.  Positive thoughts to all you ladies in waiting. I've been trying for 20 years and now at 44 next week this is hopefully my dream come true. Xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Agentcatto congrats that's amazing news especially after w0 years xx

Good luck to anyone testing today or soon xx

Hope everyone doing OK xxx

Afm today is my oft and been awake half the night . Honestly that waiting on the hpt was the worst minute or 2 ever. But I can't belive I'm writing this but got my   eeeeekkklk can't believe it xxxx 
Thanks to everyone for all the support over the months I could t have gotten through it without use xxx


----------



## emmalf28 (Dec 19, 2015)

Congratulations mrsfergie is so tough waiting isn't it?!

It's my otd too and I got a faint positive but I've been having brown discharge and some pink too so I don't know if I can celebrate yet. Has anyone else had anything similar? Didn't even buy any more tests as I thought it was all over so I'm waiting for asda to open!!! 

Good luck to anyone else testing today xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Emma it's horrendous xx I bought the digital clear blue one so wasn't worrying about lines looking faint n stuff so maybe that might b best bet xx

Fingers crossed huni xxxx sounds positive tho xxx


----------



## Didntitgoquick (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow what a bumper crop of bfps!! Huge congratulations to hopeful, Mrs Fergie, agentcatto, emmalf!!!!.

Fx I will make it 5 tomorrow!!! Decided to test one day early so I have more time off it is a bfn. Still surprised I've resisted this long!!! 

Happy Friday ladies hope you all have a good day xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Congrats Mrsfergie!! Wonderful news

And congratulations to Emma too. I've had brown and pink spotting so I know exactly what you mean (although I'm a couple of days away from OTD still). I'm planning to do a clear blue digital on the day to avoid the second guessing. Do you get a blood test or just HPT?

Agentcatto, that is lovely news after all this time - congrats!

Afm, test again this morning at 8dp5dt is positive, quite clearly so even though test line is lighter. spotting is v intermittent and mainly brown so just hoping it stays that way! Checked my clinic sheet last night and it says to test 10 days after transfer with a blast so OTD is actually Sunday - only 2 days to go!! Xx

Didntitgoquick   For tomorrow x


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Congrats fergie

Afm OTd was today and wole at 2.30am and its a negative. Tested again this morning  and still BFN. Can't believe it have been up all night crying. Dd was up at the same time of testing too being sick so also made it a little bettrr that i got a cuddle. We both said we try 2x FEt but at the minute i dont know if i can face doing it again.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

So glad to see some BFPs after our run of bfns. Agentcatto I am particularly drawn to you, as I'm not a youngster myself and I've not really had any symptoms so far, so feeling a bit despondent. I'm only 8dpo, so I'm not out yet by any means.

Good luck for those about to test!


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Yay to lots of BFPs! Congrats hopeful, mrsfergie and Emma   Lovely news!

Rosie - totally devastating Hun, when is your OTD? Hope you are ok, maybe you need stronger progesterone support on next cycle like gestone?

Finky - gutted for you Hun   Same for me too I'm afraid.

Tired mum - I'm so sorry you never got your BFP yet but you never know. Fx

Afm - 12dp5dt and its bfn so I'm out I'm afraid and this was our last Frostie. So will be starting fresh again in few months (though finances worry me!) do you think my clinic would refer me to recurrent miscarriage clinic after my IVF ended in 1xchemical pregnancy and 1x early miscarriage?

Best of luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Agentcatto (Jul 30, 2016)

Thanks ladies and congrats to fergie and Emma too Sounds hopeful and good luck to you 'didnt'. Life begins I broke my heart on 6dpt convinced it was not happening with no symptoms, 8dpt had dizziness and a few tummy pulls. I had Ivf when I was 23  Bfn and then natural pregnancy at 39 which sadly ended in miscarriage, so after this Ivf positive it's early days for me and taking it day at a time. Have to say acupuncture has been a life saver for me, have been so chilled this time and used donor eggs in Prague which for me I think was the best decision I could have made.X


----------



## Leeds82 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gosh I haven't been on here for some time, but huge congrats to all the BFP's out there. I've also had a BFp this am, the 2 ww as agonising. Literally ha sit worked has it non analysing symptoms and the non symptoms. Now just need to stay positive my line was not dark but not faint so still anxious but feeling positive.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Congrats Leeds! Hoping it gets darker for you in the coming days!


----------



## Leeds82 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks [email protected] I hope so although my acupuncturist told me not to obsess over the darkness of the line, when do you test? I'm soooo scared as I have had 2mc, 1 failed Icsi, the my Amh was low for my age so we went down the de route so fingers crossed xx


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

So my clinic just called and because i havent had a bled i have to carry on medication and test again sunday, talk about torture. Dh is in bits bless him as he thought ot was over and now we have to wait again


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

OTD is the 22nd, so ages! I'm never going to make it that long though and I have 6 ultra sensitive hpts calling me from a drawer. Interestingly enough, I have just started getting really strong periody cramps. Trying not to get excited, but can't help it. They are actually making me feel a bit sick and I rarely get like that even with the heavy periods.


----------



## Hannx (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi all,

I got  a BFP this morning at 6dp5dt on a Clearblue digital. This followed multiple BFN on those ebay cheapies over the past few days. I didn't use one this morning so maybe it would have joined the party. My OTD isn't until NEXT Friday so I just have to wait until then to ring the clinic I guess.


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Congrats Leeds and hanxx xxx
Finky no wonder ur both feeling like that. It's heartbreaking g il b keeping everything crossed for you  other xxx


----------



## Rosie11 (Mar 1, 2016)

Alex1979 - thanks for advice, that's amazing about your cousin! I know I should have stayed on the meds, but had another BFN today and still bleeding (12dp5dt) so seems pretty conclusive now. Good luck for your OTD 

Hopeful_81 - thanks hon, sorry you've been through the same thing. I'm just on 2 progesterone pessaries a day, so maybe next time they'll put me on your injections - looks like they're working for you, which is great! Has the spotting eased off at all?   for you, but sounds promising!

FlossyKate - great there's no bleeding this time around, what different meds were you on? We have just one frostie too, so think that will be our next step. Fingers crossed for you!

MrsFergie83 - amazing new, congratulations! 

Nelli - so sorry about your news hon    I hope the clinic refers you so they can take a closer look at what's going on. I keep swinging between thinking I must have an underlying condition, to thinking it's all down to luck and chance. Will look up gestone for next cycle


Finky1983 -   So sorry, and that is torture, on top of a BFN. But if there's no bleeding, I guess you never know? My OH is also devastated and thinking we can't go through it all again, but hopefully we'll all feel better given a little more time. The disappointment is pretty overwhelming though


I'm just waiting for a letter from my (NHS) clinic now on what to do next. Hate being in limbo, I need a plan! Also my funding ends when I turn 40 in a month, so particularly desperate for them to get a move on.

Thanks for all the support, ladies, and good luck to all xx


----------



## FlossyKate (Feb 8, 2016)

Rosie - with my frozen cycle I  also had to take progynova (as well as cyclogest pessaries) which is some sort of HRT. I'm not sure if this is holding my af off because the cyclogest certainly didn't last time around! I still feel a bit crampy, my boobs are killing me and my back is very achy (but I have osteoarthritis in my spine so it may just be a bit of a flare up). I really hope you get the result you are after with your Frostie, be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi all, just joining now, this is our first shot at trying for no. 2 having had our daughter in February 2015. We had one frostie from a previous icsi cycle so doing FET. Had a 4BC day 5 embryo transferred this morning and just resting up and hoping. Trying to remember to do everything the same as our positive cycle! I'm on Progynova, Cyclogest, Lubion, Prednisolone, Clexane - why the hell not...?! 
I'll be testing around the 25th sept. Last time I had pregnancy symptoms around 12dpo (so a week today...) and tested positive on 13dpo. Expecting to be fully obsessive about symptoms by  then.


----------



## sgfkl (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi,

appletwig: Welcome to the 2ww! Hope it goes by smoothly for you!

Hanxx, Leeds, Mrs Fergie: congratulations!! 

AFM: 8dp3dt - Couldn't sleep much last night. Woke up with thunder and lighting this morning and eventually managed to get another shut eye. Do not feel much today, the energy levels are back, which is strange because felt surprisingly tired yesterday. could be the weather. Had a slight bout of nausea this morning but it could just be the progesterone or the fact that the cleaner was taking out garbage! This is madness .... 3 more days to go


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi all 
Well the week is over and I am gonna still be testing over the weekend.
I am very confused as got pains again within the last hour just like yesterday but not sure whether it's a good bad or nothing sign.
I also say 4 magpies again, seen twice this 2 ww. I am a little superstitious where magpies are concerned and saw 4 on my last bfp which sadly didn't last and with my D's 14 years ago.
Anyone with bfp have pains and what were they like. Mine feel different to af or maybe thats wishful thinking.


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Tiredmum I've had lots of pain and cramping, it does feel different to AF pains. Yesterday the cramps were quite severe in the afternoon and lasted for a couple of hours. Today I've barely had any apart from v low level. It's so hard to tell what's normal, what might be positive and what is the drugs! You're still v much in the game though. 

So sorry to hear of BFNs Finky and Nelli  

Rosie, definitely ask for extra support next time. You might have to push a bit if you're on the NHS. 

FlossyKate, I can't remember if it was on this board or the fet one but someone said that they had bled early every time on ivf cycle but never on fet so maybe it has got something to do with the additional hormones. I've had a really sore back too. Literally every twinge has me worrying!

I don't want to tempt fate but I've had no spotting at all today. Not sure whether it is because of my self-prescribed additional pessary or just because it has run its course but I feel much more relaxed today! 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Leeds82 (Jul 13, 2011)

@tiredmum3 I've had some cramps twinges this evening too I'm guessing it's the uterus expanding so stay positive all will be well visualise the embry growing xx


----------



## emmalf28 (Dec 19, 2015)

So sorry finky and Nellie it's horrible news. Ivf is so cruel you start letting yourself get excited only to get bad news. Hope you are both coping alright. 

Good news on the no spotting  hopeful it's an awful sight isn't it? Hope it's gone for good! 

Leeds congratulations on the bfp my line was faint too and I'm worried too. I went and brought  clear blue digital this morning and got 1-2weeks so felt slightly better.  Still light bleeding though so I'm a nervous wreck. My clinic don't do blood tests do got to wait til 7th for a scan and up my pessaries til then hoping the bleeding doesn't get worse.  Can't see it going well but I think that's what previous cycles does to your state of mind!

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Evening all.
I am clinging onto my positivity , had some more cramping only on my left side around the hip and pelvis area spreading round to my hips.
It's gone now but losing down anyway. God it's so hard to know what's going on. With my natural bfp only ever tested on a missed period and have little or no symptoms . With my ivf I have always had earlier bfp but they have always ended in chemical. I  have read that studies shown that a slow uptake of hcg can indicate a more successfully viable pregnancy. Will hope it good news to share with you over the weekend xxx


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Emmalf, that's great you got a positive on a digital. I'm saving mine for test day tomorrow   I don't get a blood test either, so wish I could have one for peace of mind! I think upping the pessaries is a good idea. There have been some recent studies (and I know someone involved in a clinical trial at the moment) which suggest that it can stop the bleeding (and I guess therefore halt a threatened miscarriage of an embryo that would otherwise survive).

My test line is still v much there this morning but is a bit lighter than yesterday's - now I'm worrying it's just going to keep going down every day. Has anyone else who has done early testing had this or have they all got progressively darker? I also did another supermarket cheapy which was significantly darker than 2 days ago but I didn't do 1 yesterday so can't compare. This is what you get for serial early testing! Aaaaarrgghh xx


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Fingers crossed for you Hopeful81. The line darkness could be affected by how concentrated your pee is, maybe you were more hydrated and so your pee hcg was diluted? 

AFM, I will be 10dpo tomorrow. Been uncomfortable with crampish feelings all day yesterday and still there today. I had a temp drop on 7dpo, but it was just under the size needed to meet the implantation dip description. BBT was back up yesterday and up a bit more today. Thinking of doing a test, but don't want to in case it's a bfn.


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all

Sorry haven't been on here for a while!

Lots of love to everyone and congrats on the bfp!

My love has been getting stronger over the last days or so so I'm going to start believing it! Bfp baby!

9dp5dt today - beta tuesday xx


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Congrats Bluestone! hoping you get a nice high beta


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

I've not been on for a while but those who have just joined, relax and take each day as it comes I know the 2ww is torture bugs OTD will soon be here for you so sending you all some sticky vibes x

Sorry to those who have had a bfn I know that it's the most awful thing to go through, it does feel like the world is over but you can't give up you have all come considerably far and I do believe that your day will come. It may be the end of the chapter but it's not the end of the book x Sending you all a massive hugsx

Congratulations to those with bfps, amazing news!  take it easy and good luck for your early scans x


----------



## Didntitgoquick (Jan 21, 2013)

I wasn't going crazy imaging symptoms - got my first ever BFP this morning after 5 years TTC!!! A small part of me is thinking why didn't I move to donor sooner, but it has taken me five years to come to terms with the reality of my infertility and also to wrestle with the ethics and the what and the how. 

Good luck to you all sitting it out or due to test soon xx

Leeds82 - I am based in Leeds, are you? We're days apart on BFPs, so it would be good to have a preggo buddy!!?? 

Take care everyone and enjoy the weather whilst it lasts!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Wow! Congrats Didntitgoquick!


----------



## Hannx (Jul 23, 2003)

Didntitgoquick- I'm in Leeds too. Are you at Seacroft?

I'm bleeding a bit. Had light spotting yesterday and more today. Not too worried yet though as with my twins I bled like a tsunami for the first 14 weeks.


----------



## Didntitgoquick (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Hannx yes at seacroft! If that was normal last time then all should be ok? How soon do we get a scan?  I'm the opposite, no CM no implantation bleed, just two nose bleeds instead!!! 

Haven't joined the Leeds thread - is there a group cycling now? This is my first pg so would be good to have a group to share and check with! X


----------



## Hannx (Jul 23, 2003)

Their website says 2-3 weeks after OTD for a scan. My OTD isn't til Friday so it's a long wait. The Leeds board has been dead for over a month so I've not posted on it since starting. Looks like you were having ET the same day I had EC!


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Fab news, didntitgoquick!!!!


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

well I'm 8dp a 3dt with a grade one hatching compacted moralua on board! jesus that was a mouthful!! soooo wana test but OTD is the 23/09/16 so 6 days left, I'm bloated, have massive painful boobs, feel sick, I'm moody and so so tired but as this is also the symptom's of AF not getting my hopes up to much, I have had no spotting at all and don't hold out much hope - I'm thinking in out and its all done but keep a bit of faith and pray this turn is my turn! hope your all OK and not going nuts yet!


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi Alex, good luck! I see you have one embie on board the same as me. Can I ask what changed from your 4th & 5th cycle? Your embie was quite advance vs having none to use the previous cycle.  Did you go from high to mild stimms? I only had two follies this time & 1 embryo. Just wondering if that's a good as it gets for now or if there's any way to improve on it?
Zeka x


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Congrats to all the BFP 

Sorry to hear about the bfn 

Aft its my 2nd test date tomorrow. I still have no bled but going with its a negative. I feel fine today and work has kept me busy and also think after yesterday being my OTd and it being a negative i seem have just thought well thats it. My only think is when i call the clinic on monday and its negative again and still bled i don't understand what we happen. Does anyone know anyone that has had treatment where it has neen a negative and had no bled


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Are you on any progesterone support, Finky? The bleed usually comes a few days after stopping these meds. Sorry for your bfn. 
Zeka x


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

yes zeta in the past i have bled whilst still on progesterone support but this time nothing and OTD was yesterday but clinic want me to test tomorrow as i have no bled. I am still going with its BFN


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

As i expected another BFN result this morning. So lets what my clinic again tomorrow. Did all my crying on friday when it was my OTD so was fine this morning.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

So sorry Finky  

I gave in and poas this morning. No hint of a line. Only 10dpo, so I can hold on to it being too early.


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

Finky1983 - so sorry, theres nothing I can say to make you feel better, just relax today drink some wine and plan for the next - sending you hugs

[email protected] - I'm thinking its to early, I haven't tested yet and its killing me but OTD is the day we should and just of out till then

Zeka - this time I still did mini IVF with ICSI and AH but I didn't do BCP for a month before hand (the 4th suppressed my ovaries to much and was just on 300 menoopur for 6 days) this time it was 150mg clomid + 75units menopur for 9 days, I had 7 follys but only 2 good eggs, if this doesn't work then ill go for full IVF next time still a short protocol (2 weeks) like my 3rd time we had the most eggs and all were good grades so that's the plan

not so much cramping today still have massive boobs, their so sore now I think I need a new bra, and still waiting for AF 5 days to go! sick of waiting now


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

...think it's a bfn for us too. I'm 10dp2dt and usually see a positive by now. Although the harder you look at those tests you end up seeing lines where they aren't any!! Otd is Wed but not holding out much hope now 😕


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

I know what you mean about the test squinting! Been there this morning. I think 10+2 could still be early if you have implantation at the later end. I have to say that I would be thinking the same as you, although there is still hope until AF arrives.   for all of us in these last few days! This is my 3rd day of having near constant periody cramps and I can't help thinking that I wouldn't be getting these unless something is happening as I rarely get cramps even during AF! 
I think it's about time some nerd invented better ultrasound/scanning methods so we could see what is going on in there!


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi ladies. Do you think 6dp5dt is to early to test . I caved and tested with a cheap eBay test and it was bfn . My otd is not for another 8 days


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Natsel, on my ivf & FET where I got positives, they didn't show until 12dpo. On 11dpo the tests were snowy white (frers). I've never had any luck with ICs - even at 5 wks pg they were still only faint lines. So it may well be too early for you!


----------



## Hannx (Jul 23, 2003)

Natsel - the eBay tests are crap. Buy a decent brand and try again. I used an IC yesterday and got a BFN even though FRER shows a strong BFP.


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

I have two frers but are leaving them till I'm about 10dp5dt which is Thursday morning .


----------



## Charlotte293 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi ladies I have been reading all your posts for a while now. Big congrats to all of you for your bfp's and I'm so sorry to all of you that have got bfn's. 

I have a feeling we are out of the game again this time round I tested early yesterday at 7dp5dt and it was bfn so I think we are out. we had a perfect cycle with everything going to plan and a 4bb blast transfered. I can't believe it's happened again it's our 4th round with only one round working which resulted in twins that we unfortunately lost last July at 23 and 24+4 weeks. I thought this time it would work as the embryo was a higher grade than the twins   do you think there is any hope left my test day is 20th (my birthday).

Thanks ladies xxxxx


----------



## emmalf28 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi Charlotte it might still be too early for a bfp lots can happen in 2 days. Keeping everything crossed for you x

Hope everyone else is doing alright and good luck to anyone still waiting to test.

Afm it's 2 days since my bfp but 5 days since the light bleeding started. Has anyone else had this? I really want to enjoy the result but feel like I'm just waiting to lose it and feeling pretty low

Sorry to be so miserable this cycle has made me a total emotional wreck! X


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Charlotte  - there's still hope as you are not at your otd yet. Good luck!

Emma, there have definitely been some ladies who have bled quite a lot and still carried on with their pregnancy ok. Good luck for you too. x


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Emmalf, I've read of lots of people bleeding early on and I had some spotting with Ds1. I know how scared you must feel. The early days are so fraught when you think you should be able to relax after a bfp. Hoping your little bean stays snuggled. Will your clinic do betas or do you just have to wait for an early scan?


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Didntitgoquick that's amazing news!! Congratulations to you, it feels completely surreal doesn't it? Lovely that you've had success with donor eggs too - you can't think about having done this sooner as it will have taken you all of this time to process everything and to get to a place where you are comfortable with your decision. What a happy ending!

And congrats to Bluestone too! I think we are on the same timescales.

Finky I am so sorry to hear that lovely. Take care of yourself  

Lifebeginsat40 that is definitely still too early to make a definite call. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Natsel definitely too early if you're not using FRERs. If you're not going to use them til thurs then it's probably best not to test again until then as the other ones are unlikely to be sensitive enough.

Zeka, there is someone on my clinic page who early tested with a 2dt and didn't get a bfp until the day before OTD - keep the faith. Good luck 🍀

Charlotte, I am so sorry to hear about your losses last year, what a terrible time you must have had. It's so hard when the cycle seems to have gone perfectly and doesn't work. There is still hope though, just try and relax (haha) and stay positive for your embie.

Emma, so sorry you're feeling low lovely   It is completely normal to have bleeding in early pregnant and I would be reassured that it's staying light. Are you using pessaries? Sometimes they can irritate the cervix and cause some bleeding. Have you tested again? Keeping everything crossed for you

Afm, I cracked yesterday at 9dp5dt and did the clear blue digi which came up as pregnant 2-3 - couldn't believe my eyes!! Did a further FRER this morning on OTD and it is a positive with a good strong line. I can't believe that this could finally be happening for us, it feels surreal. Just got to   that it sticks xx


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow hopeful, that's a lot of hcg for 14dpo if it's coming up 2-3 weeks already! Massive congrats! You only had or transferred?? My single blast FET split into twinnies. At the time I read that it can happen a lot, so who knows!


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh gawd Zeka, I've been wondering the same thing!


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Hopeful, I'm not sure that a dividing blast would give you a high hcg initially. Quite different from 2 embryos implanting separately (I guess). Think you'll be ok.... Famous last words 😂

If you've got some spare hcg, can you throw some my way please!!! 😊


----------



## biscuitkeeper (Jun 9, 2014)

Good morning ladies. Haven't been onto 2ww thread yet as I've been trying to avoid symptom spotting. Of course it's now stupid o'clock in the morning - I'm 10dp2dt and I'm worried I'm getting symptoms I don't want. This is my third icsi and last time I noted down every detail. Importantly, on our last failed cycle, I noted that on this day I got strong AF cramping in the night. I wake up now and guess what - strong AF cramping. Lying here trying to ignore it, annoyed with myself that I'm letting it get to me (what can I do if AF is coming?!). I know I should be positive - just these bloody demons in the middle of the night. Oh this 2ww is just plain torture. I hope everyone else is having a good day  and frankly more sleep.


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Biscuitkeeper, I had strong cramping last time (didn't work) and this time (has worked, touch wood). It's so frustrating that identical symptoms can mean completely different things. It's such torture. I was lying awake at the same time as you last night worrying as my cramps have returned! It's very hard for us ivf-ers not to think the worse but try to relax as much as you can (haha). When do you test? Xx


----------



## biscuitkeeper (Jun 9, 2014)

Good morning hopeful, thank you so much for your message. That has made me feel better. According to my clinic, testing date is a week today. It's a bit excessive but I figure if I make it that far I'm likely pregnant. I've actually felt really positive in this cycle and so I'm going to keep it up.
Huge congratulations on your bfp. I love seeing people get their wish, I think for those of us going through any fertility treatment, it is just that little bit more special. Here's to a healthy and uneventful 9 months for you


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey ladies, still bfn for us. It was an extremely long shot but glad I gave it a go. It really was a positive comfortable cycle so glad we tried. Question is, what to try next at my age. Embryo banking 
Im so lucky & blessed to have 2 boys but I just don't feel ready to give up particularly after losing twins in May. Wish I could just flip a switch! :/


----------



## Bumpylumps (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi, I'm had my transfer 2 weeks today.. The first week I ended up in hospital with mild ohss. I'm due to test on Wednesday but I've started with a bit of browny coloured blood, is there a chance I could still get a bfp on Wednesday, bleeding this late on? Feeling down hearted as this is our last go. Reassurance needed... 😢


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm 7dp5dt  transfer. Woke up this morning spotting. With brown watery discharge think I'm out.


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi all, I can see a few of you are approaching test day - bag of nerves time.  My positive last time was at 13dpo and I had pregnancy symptoms the day before so I would say 11dpo is too early. This time I have the added complication of having had a shot of HCG at embryo transfer on day 5 so I think any early tests are going to be false positive which is a total bummer. I'm stressing a bit more today as last time I had af cramps around this time which in retrospect were probably implantation and so far nothing of that kind has happened. I've still got a week till otd!
Hopeful thats really great news for you, congratulations!
Natsel, Zeka sorry if you're definitely out, horrible.
Biscuit keeper, fingers crossed!
That's a far back as I can see right now, best of luck to all others!


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Good luck Appletwig and hoping for miracles for us all too!

Another day, another negative hpt. My temp dropped today too, so I'm losing hope. Still only 11dpo. Hope my temp goes back up tomorrow.


----------



## emmalf28 (Dec 19, 2015)

Natsel and bumpylumps I had brown discharge 3 days before otd which changed to red spotting which is still going on 3 days past my bfp on test day. I'm a nervous wreck but my clinic just upped my pessaries and booked me in for a 7 week scan. I would call your clinic and see if they recommend any extra medication. Good luck to you both x


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

I phoned the clinc earlier . I explained what had happened the nurse said it could be a sign of implantation has its brown blood and not fresh . I hope it is . She said I could up the pessaries. But I only have enough till otd so unless it turns to red blood then I have  to phone back . 
I have a low down tummy ache and a headache all the symptoms of my normal period .
But someone said if I'm on cyclogest it normally delays  your period . I'm technically cd 28 so it is early for me to have a period as with my pcos it can be anything up to 35 days 
But who knows this us my first go at icsi so it's all a learning curve 

I'm praying this bean sticks


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Natsel, tricky to test early with hcg jab. I triggered with 10k Pregnyl and it took 11/12 days to be out of my system! 
Hoping its implantation bleeding for you just showing now!


----------



## Bumpylumps (Jul 28, 2016)

Thankyou. Trying not to give up hope just yet. (Easier said than done) xx 🙄


----------



## emmalf28 (Dec 19, 2015)

I didn't want to test on otd as I was absolutely certain it hadn't worked and af was on the way. Never give up hope your body will probably feel the same whether it has worked or not x


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Zeka, I'm so sorry to hear you've had a bfn   Hope you manage to make a decision about what to do next. Sometimes it's good just having a plan

Natsel, I started spotting at 7dp5dt. It's also the day I first tested positive. I upped my pessaries just in case but it was mainly brown with some watery pink which, in hindsight, I guess was implantation bleeding. It lasted for a couple of days then stopped.

Bumpylumps, it's so hard seeing blood but it could be ok still, esp as its brown blood which means it's not fresh. Although I've known plenty of ladies who have had proper bleeding and still been pregnant.

Sorry to hear that Lifebegimsat40  

Appletwig, good luck for your test date. Such a coincidence, I was reading your diaries last week (I think I was looking for info about Lubion) and then you pop up on here!

Emmalf, how are you doing?

I called the clinic yesterday and have scan booked in on 6th October. It's completely surreal xx


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

It's really so helpful to have some BFPs to give us all hope. Statistically of course some of us will get pregnant and some of us won't, but it somehow makes it seem more likely when others are. Absolutely no logic there  

Hopeful - it's sometimes so helpful reading others' diaries, i've found it a fount of useful information and hope (but also for me sometimes a rabbit hole to suck you deeper into obsessing!). I'm doing Lubion 50mg at night and had a mini panic when i woke up this morning and thought maybe I ought to be doing 25mg twice a day (which is what I did last time). After a quick google I don't think it makes much difference as it's usually a once daily dose. I'm only on 50mg for belt and braces as I bled early on my first cycle with just Cyclogest.

I'm starting to get into the wondering game... have a pre-menstrual feeling and although i know this means absolutely nothing at 9dpo it's still making me feel a bit more negative than i was. But I'm determined not to think about it and it's my last day of freedom (I've got the week off work and it's a nursery day today for DD  ) so I'm going shopping (to buy some stuff for DD, honest) and cinema to take my mind off it all.


----------



## Bumpylumps (Jul 28, 2016)

Thankyou emmalf28. Test day for me tomorrow.. Trying to stay positive but it's getting me down. Rang the clinic for advice on brown discharge, just waiting for them to ring back. Going Accupuncture tonight to de-stress me..  😬. Hubby at work and I'm signed off so all alone. Positive vibes needed 😢


----------



## LouiseTh (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi, i have had a successes ivf birth, i have beautiful baby Girl, now 5 and half months, I got lots of help from this forum when I was going through my treatment. So thank you for that. Xxxxxx

Now I have a friend that is going through the same, I have been helping her every step of the way sharing my experiences with her at each of her stages. 
But now I am totally out of my depth. My friend has had her egg retrieval and implantation last week. But now has been admitted into hospital with OHSS, she also has Polosistic ovaries, I don't know if that is a contributing factor? She is quite bad I think, she has fluid all around lungs, liver and spleen and short of breath. Got to stay in for blood monitoring, drink six protein drinks a day and measure how much weeing.

She has to wait till Friday to do a pregnancy test, but she did one yesterday morning and it was positive (14days after trigger shot), I have told her it may be the trigger shot still in system, but she is pinning all hope on the fact it was positive. I am really worried about her and finding it hard to know what to say to give her the support she needs

Has anyone else been through OHSS, that could give me some advise as to what she can expect and what I can say to help her? Tell me the truth though I can choose what to tell her at this stage. Going to visit her and so worried I just won't know what to say. 

Thank you in advance 

Regards
Louise


----------



## loudlikelove (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi Louise, 

OHSS is more common in those with PCOS and it's the one thing that terrifies me about taking Clomid. 

It is possible to have bad OHSS and remain pregnant so you can try and keep the spirits up and remain positive. Hopefully they've caught it early so she shouldn't be in hospital for a long time, but it can be lengthy stay. 

The important thing is she's in the best place to look after her and all you need to do is just be a friend. Take some magazines, cards, be a welcome distraction from any pain and discomfort she;s in.


----------



## npttlon (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm also in the 2ww, now 12dp5dt. My OTD is 22nd, I've been very good so far but made the mistake of doing a HPT this morning and it was BFN  . Wish I hadn't touched it and let myself live in the PUPO moment for a few more days. I guess will test again in 2 days unless AF shows up sooner. Good luck to everyone. This 2ww is definitely the hardest part of the whole treatment, this is my 2nd IVF cycle and the first one where I've gotten this far (last cycle I only got 2 eggs, one fertilized but wasn't good so there were none to transfer).


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Thanks AngelJ - it must be so wonderful to get that heartbeat! Congratulations!

AFM, I tested again and it was a bfn, BUT there was a tiny pinprick of colour where the line should be. What on earth am I supposed to make of that? There was no line at all, just that tiny dot the same colour of the control line. My bbt is back up this morning, so I'm still hoping. Trouble is that every possible symptom could now just as easily be AF on her way. She would be due Thu/Fri.


----------



## npttlon (Sep 20, 2016)

Congrats AnglelJ - so happy for you!

[email protected] - when is your OTD? Probably the same date as mine - mine is thursday.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

I'm 12dpo and otd is Thu/Fri (I think Thu, but app thinks Fri!)


----------



## Bumpylumps (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm due to test tomorrow. I've tested now and got a BFN.. How do you move on? No money to fund another cycle.. 😭


----------



## Ladyls (Sep 11, 2013)

Congratulations to all the BFP's since I last logged on! I'm really pleased for you!

I'm sorry to hear of those that have had BFN's. It's just not fair!

AFM- 4 days after getting my BFP I did another pregnancy test hoping to be reassured by a darker line to find a negative result! I went to the hospital who did bloods and confirmed I've had a chemical pregnancy. I'm devastated! Got to wait a month for my review appt with the consultant before we can get some answers and try and work out what went wrong this time. Has anyone else had this happen to them? X


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Ladyls, I am so so sorry to hear that, what devastating news. I hope you're doing ok. Look after yourself  

Bumpylumps, how have you got on this morning?

Louise I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. I haven't had any experience of it but know a few people who have (although not to the same severity by the sounds of it). The one thing I do know is that it is often made worse by pregnancy (a doctor explained to me once but I can't remember why!) so people who suffer it badly do often find out they are pregnant. I hope she is ok 

Good luck to all those testing over the next few days xx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

good morning girls   for everyone testing today

Ladyls - I had that with my 1st cycle the egg started to implant - something went wrong it produced HCG for a few days and then stopped at the egg detached and was lost - I tested early got BFP for a week told EVERYONE!!! even put it on ** then got BFN on OTD so I know how you feel - stay strong sometimes and sadly this ting happens sending you  


Bumpylumps - we were in the same position pickle! we have managed to fund 3 cycles ourselves by going aboard - 1 cycle I the UK (IVF+ICSI+AH) I can get 3 cycles aboard - we sold everything we could, did loads of overtime and went again, I mean we are skint car ins changed no sky tv lots of things cancelled and 0% credit cards but we are managing! you will too xx


----------



## Hail Mary (May 17, 2013)

Hi ladies,
Sorry for the negative post but I've had so many fails I now find my mood going down from the day of transfer! I'm currently 2dp3dt and Im already expecting it to fail and every time I do (or not do) anything as a potentially pregnant woman,ie. taking my meds, no heavy lifting etc it makes me think, 'what's the point?'. I can't stop feeling that the embryos have already died off (esp as it's a 3 day transfer and the only implantation I've ever experienced was from a 5dt) and im just walking around so moody and so low!  I have things to keep myself busy but I work for myself so I'm not surrounded by ppl all day and i guess I'm lacking motivation in that area too because i dont have a boss cracking the whip either.  I used to strongly believe in positive thinking but that goes out of the window as soon as transfer day comes-I even find myself thinking that it's a waste of time whilst I'm laying there having the transfer!  I don't like the person I become during the 2ww, I know it can be a stressful time for anyone, so how do you keep your chin up?


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello Ladies,

I am just joining this group - don't have time to read all the great posts just now as have to run to work but I will get stuck in later. 

Just introducing myself, this is my 4th IVF cycle and we had 1 x 6BB fully hatched blastocyst transferred on Monday. It was a day 6 transfer as it was still a morula on Sunday so we decided to leave it one more day and it went crazy overnight! 

has anyone else ever had success with a Day 6 transfer?

xx


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Hail Mary sending you a  

Sorry to read from your signature the tough time you've been through. It's no wonder you're finding it hard to stay positive. I think we all have negative feelings during the dreaded 2ww and use it as a kind of defence mechanism to protect ourselves from the outcome. If we tell ourselves it won't work then it won't hurt so much when it doesn't ... Of course we all know that's not true. 

Try to think that you underwent the tx believing you had a chance - however small you may have felt it to be. If you'd had no hope of a positive outcome you wouldn't have put yourself through it   You are PUPO - you've successfully reached this stage so there is no reason to think it won't progress beyond this point. I too work for myself so fully empathise with the difficulty of keeping motivated and the problem of not being distracted by colleagues. Try as best as you can to keep busy to help the time pass a little bit quicker. 

The outcome is out of your hands but have faith that this could be your time. At this stage there is every reason to be hopeful so don't write your little embies off just yet. The Drs wouldn't have bothered doing the transfer if they felt you had no hope whatsoever so try to keep this in mind and tell yourself it can work.

Sending you lots of good luck and positivity during this tense wait.

X


----------



## biscuitkeeper (Jun 9, 2014)

Good morning ladies. 
So sorry ladyls, my thoughts are with you. This process can be so cruel. Be kind to yourself.
I can't see back anymore, but congratulations for the bfps and my thoughts are with the bfn's. 
AFM: 12dp2dt. Cramps on and off. Feels very AF like. Otd is Monday according to my clinic. Feels like a lifetime away!
Very good luck to those testing today. I'm waiting with baited breathe with you all.  
Hi Claudia - just missed your message! Very good luck. Morula sounds very promising! Fx for you.


----------



## Hail Mary (May 17, 2013)

Thank you Hopefulshell!  
I am trying to start today with a new attitude. ..just writing the post made me want to do something about it rather than just wallow in my self pity. You're so right about the defence mechanism,  that's exactly what must be going on for me!  It's nice to hear from someone that understands


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

It's so hard waiting, take a person going through one of the most stressful periods of their life and pump them full of hormones - aahhhhhh! I'm in a 2ww after FET and on the brink of tears all the time. Very best of luck to you.


----------



## Bumpylumps (Jul 28, 2016)

Hopeful_81 My Af arrived this morning on test day I'm gutted.. 💔 So cruel. Anyone in my situation want to chat plz feel free to message me.. X


----------



## Taz29duffy (Feb 11, 2016)

Bumpy I know how you feel. My period arrived on Monday and Tuesday was my test day. I was absolutely gutted. It's the worst possible way to find out it hasn't worked and I have to say my period has been particularly painful. Just wanted to let you know you're not alone xo


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

Louise I agree re OHSS being more likely if you are pregnant. It's the HCG I think. One of my first pregnancy symptoms was feeling my ovaries again which had subsided after the stimulation only to flare up again around day 12. I only had 2 eggs collected but even at 7 weeks pregnant the scanner commented on how enlarged my ovaries were! So hopefully there's a silver lining for your friend.

Bumpylumps, Taz and Ladyls - so sorry.  

Claudia welcome. I've only ever had 3 day transfers before (2 negative and 1 positive) and currently waiting on a 5 day blast. 

I'm 10dpo and have fully entered the  phase. Feeling pre-menstrual so have spent last 24 hrs deciding that I'm out. Obviously still have next 4 days to get through before being sure, which is just horrible. 

Waiting when early days and no symptoms is kind of ok. Waiting when you're in the final few days and feel like period is coming is the other extreme end of the spectrum of very not ok. Big hugs to all going through this fraught journey.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

I'm at that point too, so hugs back at you! Spent a few days hoping for spotting that could be implantation, now really hoping I don't get spotting at all!


----------



## biscuitkeeper (Jun 9, 2014)

So sorry bumpy and taz. I feel for both of you. Take some time out - its what I'll be doing if it turns negative. My thoughts are with you. 
Apple, Life - when do you both plan on testing?


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

I've been testing every day for the last 3 days using internet cheapies and getting bfn. Otd is tomorrow.


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello everybody, I'm new here 

I had donor-IUI today, so we're offially on the tww

With my daughter I tested positive a few days before OTD, so I'm planning on holding out until day 11/12 after IUI


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm going to test on Saturday and Sunday. I still have hcg in my system from ET so I figure if I test two days in a row I'll know if getting stronger or weaker. But I have a feeling I'll know either way for sure by then. I'm still feeling like its a definite no but I am 3-4 days off OTD. 
[email protected] - fingers crossed for tomorrow. Do you have a plan if it's negative? 
Biscuit keeper when are you testing?
Also just realised I've missed loads of messages so going to go back and catch up!


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello! I'm 4dp5dt and just did my last booster shot (1500 pregnyl) so won't know for at least 4/5 days! I have some ICs so going to test out from tomorrow morning x if I don't do this I know I'll go mad! Hope you are all doing OK


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Welcome Jennyes and good luck!

Appletwig, I'm really not sure what I will do if it's bfn (which I think it will be, as hpt is still blank). I'm thinking perhaps I should have a fertility MOT before throwing more money at Cryos, but my current work contract is not due to end til Jan, so getting away for appointments without having to tell what they are for will be pretty much impossible. I'll have to have a serious think. I wonder if doing an IUI rather than home AI might be more successful. Good luck at the weekend!

These last couple of days are awful!


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

I gather monitored IUI at least has the chance of hitting the right spot; I have a friend doing that in a similar position to you.
I always find I start planning for negative outcomes at this point! After my second failed cycle I embarked on Bikram yoga (briefly) but it'll prob be something simpler like running this time! I'm also going to do whatever I can to get my eggs in shape before doing a fresh icsi cycle. Google time!


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

I could quite easily just sit here and cry right now. My boobs have never been sore like these and I have really bad cramps. I have had cramps all week. I can't help thinking that surely this is a sign, as I don't normally get signs like this during my cycles. It's the not knowing!


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

[email protected] - how are you holding up? Crazy times but it doesn't last. It's the not knowing!
HailMary - I missed your post last time but just to say that  I totally get what you're saying. I actually start to think about stopping my injections even before I would know whether I'm pregnant or not. The last day or so I've been really angry about these stupid hormones and steroids etc etc. why??!! I hope you're bearing up ok.
Jennyes - welcome. Testing out, that's hardcore. I thought about it but decided it would drive me too crazy(er) so I'm going for the two days in a row at the weekend. It feels like an eternity away still.


----------



## sgfkl (Apr 15, 2015)

hi everyone,

logged in after a few days. A lot of new names on the board.

G'luck for those waiting for BFP!

Ladlys, really sorry to hear about the chem. xx 


afm: testing negative last week and as DH was out of the country, decided to leave and join him as we both needed to be together. I was finding it really hard to cope on  my own. It is back to the planning stage for us. Gutted that it hasn't worked out but trying to stay positive that we had seen some improvement this cycle.


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all
Lots of new names!!!!

So 2nd beta for me at 9am - praying for a good number and a healthy increase x


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Bluestone - hoping for high numbers for you!
sgfkl, sorry you are having to try again. x

BFN still for me and it's otd today. AF not here yet. 

Good luck for everyone testing - I'm sure there was someone with the same otd as me. xx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Morning All

HailMary - I hope you are feeling better today. I am also really struggling to believe that it could have worked. I know the doctor's wouldn't have transferred something that had no chance, but they presumably transferred embryos with a chance the last 3 times and they didn't work either. When you have never seen two lines it really is hard to be positive. So I totally get how you feel - esp with what you have been through! But i just tell myself, I can feel as negative as I like, it won't actually affect the outcome. And who knows, I might just get a nice surprise.... 

Bumpy and Taz - so sorry. We've all been there. It sucks big time. thinking of you. 

[email protected] - is OTD today? everything crossed for you!

Ladlys - really so sorry about the chemical.  no words. xx

Jennyes and Rainbowmum - welcome! 

Appletwig - you are close now. Hope you are holding it together!!! 

AFM - 3dp6dt, so still early. feeling totally normal though - not brimming with positivity.... 

xxxx

[email protected] - ahhhh. I'm so sorry, I really am. Totally miserable. lots of love and please look after yourself today. xxx


----------



## npttlon (Sep 20, 2016)

So sorry to hear about all the BFN. Why is life so unfair?! 
My OTD is today, I did a HPT a few days ago and it was BFN so I really don't have much hope. No sign of AF yet but I read yesterday that the cyclogest can delay your period so that's probably what's going on there. I have an important work thing tomorrow and can't afford to be in tears for it so I'm going to try to hold it out until the weekend and test then, it will be pretty definitive by then.

Does anyone know how long you have to wait to do a fresh IVF cycle? I was hoping to go straight into another cycle but I think the clinic might ask to wait a few months for your body to recover from this cycle.


----------



## biscuitkeeper (Jun 9, 2014)

Morning everyone. I hope everyone is well. 
Life begins - so sorry that you've had a bfn this morning. I'm still holding out some hope that perhaps you're just a bit late with the hcg. Have you tried different types of pt? 
So sorry sgfkl. My thoughts are with you. Be kind to yourself. 
Congratulations bluestone, fingers crossed for a good beta today 
Apple, I'm trying to hold out testing until Monday. Very good luck for this weekend. Got everything crossed for you
Stay positive Claudia. A hatching blast is a great opportunity. I think it has the best stats. Have faith!
AFM: I'm testing on Monday but everyday post today is Dday. Last cycle my AF came on 15dpo (today). Thankfully this time I feel differently. Whether it's a good or bad different I'm yet to figure out. I promised myself this cycle I wouldn't get neurotic, but if anything is going to send you loopy it's fertility treatment, and so I'm symptom watching again. I've had cramping on and off since Sunday and yesterday it just stopped. Of course where i was previously worried that cramping meant AF, I'm now worrying lack of cramping is a bad sign. Does the worry every really stop?! Anyway enjoy your day everyone


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Hi Biscuitkeeper - we can be mad together 
I have only tried the onestep cheap hpts (supposed to be ultrasensitive 10miu) and I only have 1 left. I'm wondering if I should get a branded one or two when I'm out later if I can, but on the other hand I don't want to get another bfn! My temp was down a little this morning, but still above my coverline and I have had another day with a temp as low last week. I've been scouring all the charts I can and loads of people have temps all over the place and still get later bfps. See me grasping at those straws?


----------



## Hannx (Jul 23, 2003)

lifebegins - the one step tests from ebay are rubbish! Mine are still showing BFN despite clearblue digital showing pregnant 2-3!


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Thankyou Hannx. I'm going to see if I get get some proper hpts later and then test tomorrow morning if AF has not appeared. I can always save the hpts for next round if AF arrives. I really don't know how ladies do this for years as I'm a complete mess and it's only my second cycle! I'm not the sort of person to get all emotional either, even at AF time.


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

Lifebegins - you get used to it... No actually you don't but it's amazing how you can keep going with it. It's only a few days of really struggling and in between you can get on with things. As long as there's a plan! Always a plan for me!
sgfkl - your signature says you had a 2 egg cycle before, how was this one? I have similar issues. I've had 2 eggs on a couple of cycles of ICSI and my best was 5 eggs. I think that just means it's going to take longer unfortunately, but doesn't mean it's not going to happen in time. We also have sperm issues so I'm dreading having to do a fresh cycle 3 years after finding out my DH had only a few motile sperm per slide... We haven't been doing anything in between to preserve them but he did freeze some back then thank god. 
Biscuitkeeper - that's a good plan to hold out till official day. I know I won't bleed early as i did on my first cycle and I'm on enough progesterone now to support several pregnancies so it's just the test that will tell me... 

I've been awake since around 4am thinking about all this which doesn't help!


----------



## Helsbells1 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello everyone. May I join? I've had embryo transfer today which means that test date is 5 October. So maybe I need to be in an October group .... 

H x


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi. I also just had my 2day transfer today so otd is 6th October.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Welcome ladies and good luck! Stay here with as crazy people and then jump on the October thread once it starts 

No AF yet. Got some tesco hpts, so will try one  in the morning if AF still hasn't arrived. Been feeling sick today and my boobs are so sore that I can't lie on my front! Lots of cramps still.


----------



## Helsbells1 (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you! I'm still at the "I'm in shock, Ive had transfer done" stage.  

I expat a lot of you are at testing stage- so good luck everyone X


----------



## san2016 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi everyone, starting to panic can anyone give me advise?
Its my first cycle of IVF I am 42 years old. I had my Embryo transfer 5 days ago. I did have quite bad abdominal cramps for 3 days which has completely disappeared. Phew...I have also had constipation which has really calmed down after increasing my fiber intake. I have had 2 blood tests post transfer both normal and today i have been informed that i have to take cyclogest  x 2 daily 400 mg on top of the Intra-Muscular Ingection gestone 1x daily 100mg. Is this normal for some people or does this indicate potential problems? I know that high progesterone levels are good for pregnancy however I have no knowledge on low levels of progesterone and what implications this could have on things? 

Would really appreciate if someone could advise me on this.

Thank you.


----------



## becky m (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey everyone, ive been reading this thread for a week and this is my first post, Ive been around before but ran away when things went wrong.

Congrats on all the BFPs and  for the BFN's there are no words apart from im sorry and take care of yourselves. 

AFM I am 8dp5dt 2 morulas (if thats how you spell it) on board both hours away from being blasts. This is the best we have done in a while as you will see from my signature. I prmoised myself i wouldnt google this time, i wouldnt symptom spot, or knickerwatch. But i have! I have failed on day 10 my last 2 cycles and stalking back through my cycle calendars i bled 15 days after trigger shot both times. And low and behold its day 15 past trigger shot today. I have become best friends with tissue checking if SHE has arrived! The pessaries dont help as i constantly feel like something is going on down there  Ive had cramping most days and feel like every bit of food gets stuck at the back of my throat, a few pains in my boobs but gone now. Ive had - TMI ALERT - thrush since 4dp5dt ive done a pessary as advised by the clinic but its still lurking. And heart burn since the day of transfer. I did have alot of these with my first cycle which was bfp so its hard to stay grounded. I feel like a first timer again lol like all my knowledge has gone out of my mushy ivf brain  Should i be excited that SHE hasnt arrived yet? Is that a good sign? Or should i stay grounded incase im let down again? I swear the better the cycle goes the worse the 2ww period is, well it has been for me. 

Sorry for the rant ladies. I could really do with a break its been a rough couple of years 

Becky xxx


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hope everyone is doing OK   

LifeBegins - definitely get a FRER, or at least something better than those ICs - they are the best tests and worth the money. Fingers crossed for you tomorrow.

AFM - I tested this morning and as expected got a very faint positive due to the booster I took yesterday. I couldn't wait and did another test this afternoon and it was darker. This has kept me going this afternoon but tomorrow is a big one. If I'm really pregnant it should be darker again in the morning. Although nothing is certain with these pregnancy tests! But we shall see.


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

Becky - everything possibly crossed for you. you so so deserve it by the sounds of it. it's sounding positive??

I've been feeling a bit more positive today, can't really put my finger on it but the black well of negativity hasn't been there today. I am massively bloated this evening, I mean can't really fully breathe in kind of bloated. Is it a sign?? Argh. I think I'm going to cave and test tomorrow which will be inconclusive until i test again on saturday or sunday (yeah it's obvs going to be saturday...) and see whether it's still negative or still positive and stronger or still positive and weaker (it's like a scientific experiment in my head right now!).


----------



## becky m (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey appletwig.  Thank you I really want to believe it's all positive. I just know how hard I fall. 

I'm glad you are feeling more positive today. I was told positivity is key. I have read bloating can be a sign. So fingers crossed xxx I feel the same about caving and testing tomorrow. We are at a wedding Saturday which is day 10 and I don't want to be running off to check every 5 mins. But also don't want to burst my bubble. It's so hard this waiting malarkey. I think we have to do what keeps us sane whatever that is. Good luck with your experiment lol xxx


----------



## npttlon (Sep 20, 2016)

Well, my OTD was today, was trying to hold off testing until the weekend because have an important work thing tomorrow, but couldn't resist, and of course as expected it was a BFN. Sigh.   Now have the evening to grieve over it. This is such an emotionally and physically grueling, draining process, sucks the life out of you.   to all those in similar situation.  

This is my second IVF cycle and the first one where we got to the stage of ET - managed to transfer 1 good quality blastocyst, they said the success rate was 65-70%. That seemed high so I was optimistic but I see so many people on these boards who have transferred blasts and still got BFN, it feels like the success rate is much lower than that. Anyway, time for a good cry now and then when DH is home to figure out a battle plan for next steps.


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi

Don't worry too much - a good amount of progestrone is needed and the body only takes what it wants too - I'm currently in lubion every 4 days and 3 pessaries a day - some women have lots more xx

Blue x


----------



## Hannx (Jul 23, 2003)

OTD for me and it's still a BFP so I'll be calling the clinic later for a scan date. I keep waking up at silly o'clock though, 5am yesterday, 4 today. Can't get back to sleep.


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

San2016 - don't worry about the progesterone. It could just be a precaution by your clinic. My Progesterone levels are apparently fine but because this is my 4th cycle, the clinic have me on 2 x cyclogest pessaries everyday plus a shot of Lubion every other day. Just in case.... 

Npttlon - so sorry. It's all so cruel. have a good cry indeed and when you are ready, you can look forward again with a new plan. One day this will all just be a blip on the road. sending   

Becky M - I had 3 moruals on Day 5. I decided to wait one more day and by Day 6 two were hatching blastocytst, and the other one was alrady fully hatched and we had to do a mad dash across town to stick him in! Your's probably did the same thing - just in your belly!! 

AppleTwig - everything crossed for you!

Hannx- Hooray! delighted for you!! 

x


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Congrats on the BFP Hannx!

Npttlon I'm so sorry you got a bfn 

I'm still waiting for AF to arrive. Had a headache last night, which is usually a sign AF is coming, but she's not here yet. Tesco hpt bfn. BBT dropped again, but is still above coverline.


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Npttlon -    Been there many times  Get yourself a plan and work towards it - that's my advice and what always works for me. Do you have any frosties?

Hannx - congratulations!

AppleTwig - good luck with testing today! Got a good feeling for you x

becky - how are things going today?

AFM - 6dp5dt. tested again this morning and got a faint line (expected due to the Pregnyl) but it looks darker than yesterdays (!) - so I'm still in it, at least. I couldn't see any line at first so was resigned to a BFN but now feeling much more positive. Its still 50/50 for me though due to the HCG booster and I'm using ICs which aren't great.


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

Jennyes that's great!!! That's kind of what I was hoping for myself and having convinced myself yesterday that i might actually be pregnant again I tested this morning expecting a positive either way (either from the HCG shot or from it actually happening) only to find it's negative!! Quite a shock, I hadn't mentally prepared for that. Wish I hadn't bloody tested and could stay in the positive frame of mind but it's been a hard fall. Its been quite a tough morning since then as we're looking after my nephew who is being potty trained and that and the almost constant squabbling between him and my daughter has put quite the strain on me and DH on top of the emotional fall out of a likely negative cycle. I know it's still 2 days till OTD but I'm fairly convinced at the moment that we're out. I know this feeling gets better after a few days but it's just such a whirlwind of emotions and I'm struggling to get my head around it all right now. I'm on the verge of tears most of the time and DH seems angry but says he's 'just disappointed'. Ugh. 
But hey the sun is out and the wee on the rug can be cleaned up...


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm sorry AppleTwig - that really sucks. sending   and really hoping you are proved wrong!! x


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

AppleTwig x What test did you use and how far past transfer are you? This IVF stuff is so crap ! I also hope you are proving wrong!


----------



## biscuitkeeper (Jun 9, 2014)

Afternoon everyone. I've tried to go back as far as I can so I hope I haven't missed anyone out. Apologies if so. 
Life - pleased you managed to get different pt, but gutted it didn't work out for you. Have you decided on next steps? I do find the clinic understand so much more about you each cycle you do and so I'm not surprised it takes some people multiple attempts to hit the jackpot. And as with Apple's comment you get used to the process, sort of. Though my first cycle I was a wreak. 
Hello helsbels and mrsski. Good luck!
San the level of progesterone sounds reasonable. Most women I know are on it to support potential pregnancy. Just a precaution, nothing to worry about.
Becky, sounds promising! The progesterone may interfere with AF, but when is your otd if I've missed it?
Jenny - I don't know, congrats may be in order!
Npttlon - so sorry love. Come up with a plan with dh and then go do some nice things. Be good to yourself. 
Apple - HCG is supposed to double every 24 hours. If your current result is between 1-5, then it wouldn't show up on a test but in 48 hours it could be much higher and would. Still hold the faith x
AFM: had an af scare yesterday. Nothing happened but i was out, couldn't check and was convinced af was here. Had all the usually feelings. Still even now, no af or discharge. No real symptoms to speak of today and even the bloating is reduced significantly. Now just worrying that this isn't good either. Oh well. Off to send myself even more insane before otd on Monday. I'll then be 17dp2dt which seems a bit ridiculous doesn't it. When do most people test to ensure the hcg shot is it of their system? I had another one at 4dp2dt. Also anyone aware of impact of Prednisone on symptoms?


----------



## Beth_29 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi all- 

I just wanted to jump in as I'm currently 6dp5dt and going a bit mad from holding back on testing. This is my first cycle and although I've never been pregnant, I expected that I would have some noticeable symptoms by now...which I don't.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Welcome Beth and good luck. I don't think symptoms mean anything. Many women have loads, yet get a bfn and others have none and get their bfp. There doesn't seem to be any pattern to it at all. 

Gutted for you Appletwig and hoping you have a late implanter or something as you still have some time. x

Hoping that line gets darker for you Jennyes!

AFM, AF arrived a little while ago, so I now have to think about what I'm going to do next. Can't believe I've had the sore boobs from hell and nothing to show for it. Even hoping it might just be a little spotting, but I think I'm out of straws to grasp. Feeling sorry for myself right now. Thanks for the support and encouragement ladies and maybe I'll see you next cycle!


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

Biscuit - thanks, you never know bu t it's funny how much I'd forgotten about how your mind plays tricks on you and certain symptoms are so much more noticeable when you think one way or the other. I've basically been feeling pre-menstrual since day 9-10. I have come down with a sore throat and scratchy cough today so its possible my symptoms of feeling spaced out and off colour were due to that. I don't think Prednisolone helps either, it makes me feel slightly sick for s short while after I've taken it. I also sleep much worse than usual which is prob w combination of all the drugs I guess.
Life begins - big big   It's crappy.
Jennyes- I used first response. I don't see the point in not using a sensitive test even though more expensive as I'd always ask myself whether it was because its a cheap test otherwise! I'm 7dp5dt today. I can see you've done quite a few goes. I'm asking myself how many I'm willing to do for a second child, it's such a cruel process and I don't want the emotional and financial investment to detract from bringing up our daughter, or destroy me in the process!! How did you manage all that?
Beth- welcome! There's a good thread of 2ww symptoms somewhere on here which echoes what Lifebegins said. A lot of people don't seem to get any noticeable symptoms in the early days!


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

[email protected] I'm so sorry to hear that  

Appletwig, good luck for testing - is it this weekend?

Good luck for OTD on Monday biscuitkeeper xx


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Total squinter for me this morning  definitely lighter than yesterday.  This ain't looking good 

Quick update: did a frer and got a light but definite line.  I'm thinking pregnyl of course but it's given me a little hope as I was expecting the frer to show as negative. I have another frer so will test in the morning and compare.  Not sure testing out the trigger is the best idea now! 

Appletwig - it's the fact that I have a DD that keeps me going.  I'm doing it for her too.  Also,  knowing it can work keeps you going.  I do worry about whether it will have a negative impact on her.  If it ever gets in the way (or we run out of money) we will stop. I've been saving for years and dip into the savings when i need to.  

Lifebegins - really sorry.  What are your next plans?


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Jenny I really hope it's not bad news. Which tests are you using? To avoid the agony I think the only way to test early is to use FRER every time, they seem to be the most reliable. Sending positive vibes your way xx


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hopeful_81 - I've been using those onestep tests from Amazon.  I just took a frer and got a light but clear line.  It's most likely the pregnyl but I was expecting it to be negative so have some hope.  Will definitely be using frer from now on.


----------



## Beth_29 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi all, 

Thank you for the warm welcoming! 

Appletwig- I caved in as well and took a test this morning (7dp5dt) and it was negative. I'm completely devastated to say the least. Worst of all, my husband is working abroad for another 10 days so I'm feeling very alone. Even though my egg quality wasn't great (3b+b+) I was pretty convinced this round would work.


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

PLEASE ALL GRILS I NEED HELP!!!!!!!

I didn't have my beta yesterday as I was so upset so I left it I didn't take the meds yesterday either but went to throw all the tests in the bin and ALL 4 ARE BFP!!!!! 

they are the frer ones!! what do I do, I can get a blood test Monday but am I clinging onto hope that's not there? have you had this?? I'm now 15dp3dt


----------



## Bumpylumps (Jul 28, 2016)

Beth, totally get how you feel. Still struggling to come to terms with the BFN 3 days ago.. 😭😭😭


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

[email protected] - So sorry hun, sucks big time. big hugs   
Bumpy - it takes time. But remember the future is bright! sending you big   too xx
Beth-29 - I'm really sorry, def not out yet though at 7dpt. wait a few days and test again. FX for you 
Alex - when did you do the tests? You are supppsed to discard them after 10 mins so if you are coming back to tests hours later, they may not be reliable. def go back on your meds asap, and then test again tomorrow with FMU. 
Jennyes - still crosssing everything for you...

AFM - 5pd6dt, going on a work trip to China today. bad timing or what! nothing I can do about it. I have a letter from the doctor so that I can take all my lubion, clexane and needles on board. ugh. oh and I'll be doing cyclogest in the airplane loo. what a treat! wish me luck. OTD is next Wednesday. Feel's strange to be testing without DH though.... I could wait until I'm back next weekend, but let's be realistic, that's never going to happen. At least I have you ladies to talk to!!! 

x


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

Can I join everyone? I have just had 3 blasts popped on board. First FET at Serum in Greece.

xx


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi GoingGreek,  welcome and congrats on being PUPO.  I'm also doing my first Fet at Serum and also post on the serum cycle thread  

Claudia, - so you'll be in China for OTD? Lots of luck I hope it's a trip you will remember for all the right reasons  I gave the same OTD  

Alex - dont worry.  Just get back on the meds just in case and have your beta on Monday morning,  at the very least for some closure!


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

They are so lovely there aren't they   I test it 12 days but am thinking of getting the blood test done in ten


----------



## fem121 (Sep 2, 2012)

san2016 

I am also on my 2WW currently day 10 only symptoms i have are mild cramps and creamy discharge and extremely moody, lots of tears. 
I am also on Clexane twice a day, Aspirin and Progesterone in the evening so don't think those meds are a bad sign but to help with blood clotting and implantation.
Saying that the progesterone injections are really sore to the point where I can't sleep so impossible to stay positive.

Good luck on your journey.

xx


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi guys, we're out sadly. It's a bfn this morning. Consultant wants me to test again on Tuesday but I honestly don't see the point when I'm now 9dp5dt and don't feel anything. I knew the equivalent of 2-3 days ago on my positive cycle so going to stop the meds today and wean off the steroids. We will prob look into mild IVF to bank some embryos before trying again with an FET next year but I'll see what our consultant says. Vaguely wondering about abroad depending on costs proposed as not sure how we're going to fund further cycles at this point! 
Good luck to everyone still waiting on this thread.


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello x so sorry Appletwig,  I would stay on the meds just in  case but it's up to you.  I totally understand.  I got a lighter test this morning and I'm now 8dp5dt,  and I feel nothing,  so I pretty much know this is a bfn.  Got to keep testing out the booster till OTD Wednesday.  Gutted.  We are abroad now and it is cheaper for sure,  and better. I would definitely consider it! 

Jenny x


----------



## Beth_29 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi all-

So I'm holding off on retesting, even though my negative yesterday (7dp5dt) has pretty much confirmed that my cycle has failed. 

Has anyone else broken out in hives/rash after ET? I can't recall whether it was 1 or 2 days after my transfer but I noticed some red spots (not round) had appeared on my back and stomach- a few more have appeared on my arms and neck but in total it's less than 15 over my body. I haven't seen anymore pop up over the last few days but I'm concerned why my body reacted this way after the transfer. I've never experienced this kind of rash before so I called my clinic to see if it could be related to the meds (taking cyclogest suppositories, fragmin shots, and progynova). She said the reaction would be worse if I was allergic to the meds and ruled out the idea that I may have immune issues. I was hopeful early on bc I experienced brown spotting on 3-4dp5dt, so I'm now fearing my body may be rejecting the embryos for some reason. The fact that my infertility is unexplained, husband has perfect sperm, and that I've never been pregnant once makes me desperate for a diagnosis. 
Would love to hear from anyone who has any experience or info on this! 

Thanks!


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

Beth & AppleTwig did you have a HCG blood test done? 

Jenny its still early don't give up yet.

Fem the progesterone shots are awful bless you. hope all your symptoms are a positive sign.

xx


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

GoingGreek - I will keep having hope until the positives have gone, but it is dwindling very fast! Serum have been brilliant 
.  It felt like the perfect cycle! We have another cycle there paid for which really helps to know right now  

Beth - hmmm,  I've never had anything like that.  Is this the first time on these meds? An immune flare from what I've heard usually occurs around the time of implantation and early pregnancy and involves a fever,  sore throat etc.  I'm not sure which clinic you are at but some tend to be very dismissive if immune issues.  Hope you find some answers!


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi x I Still have a faint line on an IC this morning    It's probably about the same as the test I did after the pregnyl booster 5 days ago. This is sending me  .  I have no. Frer to test with as I was going to get some last night and forgot it was Sunday opening times.  So I will be testing at lunchtime today! 

Quick update -  checked line again and I think it's actually lighter than the one after pregnyl actually. I can't let this get my hopes up 

Xx


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

Why don't you get a HCG done Jenny? I was and still am so sick of pee sticks last time I didn't even do one I just got a HCG done at 9dp5dt. This time I'm going to do the same thing but at 10dp5dt which will be next Monday.

If you test at lunchtime it might still be really faint because its not first thing on the morning 

xx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Going Greek - welcome! 
AppleTwig - so sorry. It's so hard to have all this hope. Keep the faith - next time will be different.  
Jennyes - if your OTD is Wednesday - you're not out yet!! 
Beth - ummm, why are your clinic so sure it isn't immune issues? Would it be worth just doing a check to see? If they are right, you've lost nothing and it's one more thing to cross off the list? 

AFM - Had horrific tooth infection so had to go to dentist in China. Obvs I didn't want x-rays or certain meds so just told them I was pregnant as it was the easiest thing to do rather than explain all this. I felt like such a phoney! I mean, realistically the chances are I'm really not pregnant. I felt such an idiot saying it. Oh well - at least I got some penicillin for my tooth! I'm getting increasingly scared about OTD on Wednesday. I just don't want this nice PUPO fairytale to end. I know I have to know, and if as I imagine it's a BFN we can move forward with PGS and an FET. But still, it never get's easier seeing that BFN  - no matter how small your hope is....


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well that's it for me.  FRER showed a line but definitely lighter than yesterday and barely there.  I'm not testing anymore now till Wednesday, which is my OTD.  It now means I can no longer test early as the 1500 booster was still in system 5 days later! 
So on to the next cycle,  and transfer number 8 since DD x

Good luck everybody else xx


----------



## Jess575 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello Ladies,

I haven't posted on here before (2 previous attempt all BPN) but I am now day 5 post 3 day transfer and this time around the suspense is killing me. I am trying to keep my mind busy but for somereason this time around testing is all I can think about. I am so tempted to test early even though I know a test this early would result in a BPN! Officially driving me crazy

Anyone else struggling

Jess

Good luck to all those testing this week


----------



## biscuitkeeper (Jun 9, 2014)

Good afternoon ladies. 
Just popping in to say it's a bfn for me. Got up this morning to test and af had arrived. In truth, as the clinic has me wait until I was 17dpo2dt to test, I was almost certain it had worked. Devastated is not the word. I'm almost sure this is the last attempt for us. We still have a plan to become a family, but everything is a bit raw right now to seek much consolation in that. Very good luck to everyone else. I have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Beth_29 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jess575- good luck and I definitely recommend staying away from the tests as long as you can stand! 

Biscuit keeper- so sorry to hear about your BFN! I could barely keep myself together at work today and I got my neg  on Saturday.

Claudia H- I'm not sure why they dismissed the idea? Probably because it's too late in this cycle to do anything about it. I'll bring it up in our follow up consultation, but from what I've read online- it  seems that only some clinics believe that our immune systems could be the cause of Implantation failure? 

Has anyone heard of frozen early blastocysts ( 1AB 1BB) becoming successful pregnancies? That's all we have left and I'm wondering if we should just go straight to another fresh cycle instead of bothering with an FET at this point.


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

i'm so sorry about your BFN Biscuitkeeper   

Have you been treated for immune issues Beth?

Hi Jess - I used to be a serial early tester and it was always heartbreaking for me to see the BFN's. Last time when I got my BFP I didn't even POAS I just did a HCG blood test and it was a much easier 2ww. I just kept telling myself I had tried my best and what would be would be xx


----------



## becky m (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey ladies. I'm sorry to hear all the bfns, take it easy on yourselves thinking of you xxx 

I've come on quickly on my mobile so sorry for the lack of personals, I'll be back later when I have my laptop. 

It's been a rollacoaster few days. I did a test 9dp5dt and it was negative. 11dp5dt I started to get brown discharge and I thought that's it game over. My symptoms had stopped since day 9 and I had totally given up. The brown was intermittent so game over right? No!!!! I did 2 tests on OTD which was yesterday and thought they were bfn so I threw them away and cried my heart out. Went back up a few hours later and they were bfp!  I did 2 more because of the things I've read about leaving them, 2 more bfps! So by this time I was so confused I sent dh to chemist for a clear blue digital. And another bfp!!! I've tested twice again today 2 more bfps!!! I'm still in shock. As I said before we had 2 cavitating morulas at day 5. Maybe beacause they were a day behind that's way it was bfn on day 9?  There's hope for us all ladies xxx


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Congrats Becky!

Sorry to read about the bfns too. 

I don't know what is happening with me, AF dried up on day 2 after a normal heavy day 1, still getting cramps but nothing on the knickers at all. Still bfn. Have decided not to try this cycle as no idea if my OD will be in its usual range and I can't afford to waste 1K on swimmers! 

Good luck to those of you who are still waiting! x


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Biscuit - so sorry hun. I really know the pain. sending so much love and hugs.    

Becky - congrats! How exciting for you. 

AFM - AF arrived yesterday at 8dp6dt. I was beside myself last night and glad I didn't have internet access or would have posted something very emotional. A bit more level headed this morning despite only managing 30 minutes of sleep (yes, 30 minutes). So hard being away from DH right now. I always said 4 cycles and that's it - 4 cycles, all failures. Can't believe even a fully hatched blastocyst didn't implant. What the hell is wrong with me? We have 6 frosties. Please Please Please let one of them be our baby. 

x


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Becky - that's amazing   I love stories like that. I'm so happy for you xx 

Claudia -  so sorry    I'm sure that one of those frosties is the one x 

AfM - bfn on a FRER this morning.  I'm 11dp5dt and this was OTD.  So cycle officially failed.  We have paid for a 2 cycle package at Serum thankfully so will be going to Athens in Nov/Dec 

Now come on,  let's see some BFPs


----------



## herbie79 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi ladies is it okay to join?  I had two top grade blasties put back this morning after a natural FET cycle.  So the TWW begins.  Congrats to everyone that's had their BFP and thoughts are with everyone that wasn't their time this time but sending fairy dust that it happens soon for you ladies xxx


----------



## san2016 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi, anyone have a clue about progesterone levels dipping in the 2WW. My levels were over 200 and now have dropped to 140 with test date in 3 days time? I am really concerned that these levels are whey to low as my clinic like them to be around 200? Has anyone had similar concerns?


----------



## Summerwellies (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi, I've been reading this thread but couldn't find the momentum this time to update. Unfortunately this cycle too has been unsuccessful. This was our fourth go, and I'm currently yo-yoing between thinking I'm not ready to stop fighting for this, and wondering when/if I have to accept that this is not the way ahead for us. Do I just go with the frozen or try another fresh round? This is all so blinkin hard especially when each time it feels that step closer. 

Anyway I just popped on really to say thanks for all your support by being there helping me see I'm not on my own. And just to give you all either a hug of congratulations or of solidarity.


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Summerwellies,

We are in the same boat it seems - this was our 4th round too, also BFN again and I am also 39. If I were you, I would try and go for another fresh round in the hope that you can bank some frosties. After our 2nd cycle we had 2 frosties and our doctor suggested we just left them and went ahead with more fresh cycles. I am so glad we did as now we have 6. I know its hard to do, but for me as I am fast approaching 40 I know my eggs are getting worse by the month so it makes sense to bank as many as I can now. Maybe in a year I won't be able to. Very personal choice though xxxx


----------



## Summerwellies (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi Claudia

Thanks for your advice and sharing your doctors suggestion. It does make sense and is somethingg I'll be asking at our follow up. As each day passes I feel maybe I do have the energy physically and mentally to have another shot and that it would be better sooner rather than later. I'm not ready yet to stop. Hopefully see you again on here soon and keep our dreams alive. Xx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Summerwellies - yes for sure!! We can do this. Never give up!!!


San2016 - interesting re progesterone. Did your clinic say anything about it? I have been on extra Lubion shots this cycle but AF STILL turned up early. What the hell is up with that? 

xx


----------

